# Locked up 13 months.



## Falc76 (Sep 28, 2014)

Watching Tommy's live stream outside Leeds crown court exposing another Muslim grooming gang which the press somehow don't want to report on.

He did nothing wrong other than ask why they were appearing as they entered court never accused a single one of them of grooming he was met with vitriol and abuse.

The police told him he was ok doing what he was doing a judge is seen at a 2nd floor window looking down on what was happening minutes later tommy is bundled into a police van by 5/6 officers for breach of peace and incitement.

This is the best/worst part he was in court a couple hours later that same day and sentenced to 13 months custody and sent straight to jail with the news press agencies ordered not to report this.

FREE SPEACH IS DEAD

THIS COUNRTY IS FINISHED


----------



## SILV3RBACK (Jun 23, 2012)

Don't fancy his chances much now he's inside.


----------



## UK2USA (Jan 30, 2016)

Thank God I live in a country where free speech is guaranteed and protected, ironically, it's the press that defends it most vehemently. Long live the First Ammendment.


----------



## benji666 (Apr 18, 2015)

I have noticed that political activists who don't follow our governments line or who have a high profile case involving racial harrassment seem to have an odd habit of either getting a serious kicking or being killed in prison ,the guards seem to go deaf and blind . And they say we have got rid of the death penalty? Pity they don't do that with all the nonces and rapists and child abusers they have locked up.


----------



## Fortis (Oct 20, 2012)

No such thing as an opinions anymore. If one person disagrees with you all it takes is social media and you're as bad as Hitler the people will target you.

our great nation is becoming a very soft place to be now. I'm glad I was brought up in the nineties and not now. The future is scary very scary.


----------



## Ken Hutchinson (May 29, 2009)

Saw the video on youtube, he did fcuk all wrong, the country is a joke, only it is not funny anymore.


----------



## SwoleTip (Jul 31, 2017)

Shouldn't stand for this, that's out of order.


----------



## unclezillion (Sep 17, 2017)

he was on a suspended sentence. Played the game and lost!


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Multiculturalism for you

:gun:


----------



## Falc76 (Sep 28, 2014)

SILV3RBACK said:


> Don't fancy his chances much now he's inside.


 Last time he was put in a cell with Muslims and got battered.


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

The press isn't allowed to report on his arrest or him being put in prison. Seems like he's being set up to be killed in prison and the judge wanted to make sure the press can't report on it when he is killed.


----------



## unclezillion (Sep 17, 2017)

EpicSquats said:


> The press isn't allowed to report on his arrest or him being put in prison. Seems like he's being set up to be killed in prison and the judge wanted to make sure the press can't report on it when he is killed.


 really? https://www.independent.co.uk/news/uk/crime/tommy-robinson-arrested-leeds-court-child-grooming-trial-edl-founder-latest-a8368821.html


----------



## Tomahawk (Dec 24, 2014)

Free speech is a lie. As we speak I'm on court bail, with a condition specifically giving a list of things that I am not allowed to mention on social media or the internet. The judge literally said if you post anything on the internet about XXX, you will be arrested.


----------



## TheUndead (Apr 16, 2018)

The blokes a total wank stain. Hopefully he's swept under the carpet.

As with most brain dead right wingers, only interested in a crime if it's committed by a Muslim or immigrant. Let's forget the fact that the majority of child abuse is committed by white British friends of the family or family members. Just highlight the Muslims DERP DERPPPPP


----------



## TheUndead (Apr 16, 2018)

And LOL at tommy harping on about Muslim crimes when he's a criminal himself now doing time among his brown brethren hahaha


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

TheUndead said:


> The blokes a total wank stain. Hopefully he's swept under the carpet.
> 
> As with most brain dead right wingers, only interested in a crime if it's committed by a Muslim or immigrant. Let's forget the fact that the majority of child abuse is committed by white British friends of the family or family members. Just highlight the Muslims DERP DERPPPPP


 that may be common on your family fu**ing idiot :confused1:


----------



## InAndOut (Dec 3, 2015)

The case he was reporting on has reporting restrictions in place, plus he was on bail and reporting outside court broke the bail.

Putting reporting restrictions on a case that's been covered up by the police for years on end doesn't seem right. Muslim cases do seem to be treated with more protection, although in this case they're using the white victims protection as an excuse for not covering the story.

If this case involved thousands of Muslim kids we'd have it on the news all day every day, but when they're in the wrong we have to pussy foot around and not upset them or the f**ked up regime which they mindlessly preach.


----------



## MR RIGSBY (Jun 12, 2007)

InAndOut said:


> The case he was reporting on has reporting restrictions in place, plus he was on bail and reporting outside court broke the bail.
> 
> Putting reporting restrictions on a case that's been covered up by the police for years on end doesn't seem right. Muslim cases do seem to be treated with more protection, although in this case they're using the white victims protection as an excuse for not covering the story.
> 
> If this case involved thousands of Muslim kids we'd have it on the news all day every day, but when they're in the wrong we have to pussy foot around and not upset them or the f**ked up regime which they mindlessly preach.


 It took over 4 years for the scale of the Newcastle grooming gangs to be exposed. Was done solely to protect the perpetrators. Even when they were convicted it was front page news locally for a day.

Doesn't really matter, the country knows the score, nothing needs to be said.


----------



## TheUndead (Apr 16, 2018)

MR RIGSBY said:


> It took over 4 years for the scale of the Newcastle grooming gangs to be exposed. Was done solely to protect the perpetrators. Even when they were convicted it was front page news locally for a day.
> 
> Doesn't really matter, the country knows the score, nothing needs to be said.


 It was front page of every national paper for a lot longer than a day. I'm in Kent and I saw it everywhere


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

TheUndead said:


> It was front page of every national paper for a lot longer than a day. I'm in Kent and I saw it everywhere


 From your caravan

After playing with your sister ?


----------



## MR RIGSBY (Jun 12, 2007)

TheUndead said:


> It was front page of every national paper for a lot longer than a day. I'm in Kent and I saw it everywhere


 It had been covered up for years. Still ongoing and still being covered up. Front page for one day only.

As I say, makes no difference anymore. Could literally be rammed down our throats everyday, there are enough ongoing cases. Ordinary man in the street already knows enough.


----------



## InAndOut (Dec 3, 2015)

MR RIGSBY said:


> It had been covered up for years. Still ongoing and still being covered up. Front page for one day only.
> 
> As I say, makes no difference anymore. Could literally be rammed down our throats everyday, there are enough ongoing cases. Ordinary man in the street already knows enough.


 Ridiculous isn't it really. Trouble is we know, but what can we do?


----------



## MickeyE (Sep 17, 2015)

Hopefully they'll put him in a cell with Andrem Choudary and the pair of clowns will kill each other.


----------



## unclezillion (Sep 17, 2017)

MickeyE said:


> Hopefully they'll put him in a cell with Andrem Choudary and the pair of clowns will kill each other.


 he is in Frankland Co Durham so not that far away :thumb


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Frandeman said:


> Multiculturalism for you
> 
> :gun:


 Yeah, fvck off to Spain then you immigrant cvnt. :lol:


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Smitch said:


> Yeah, fvck off to Spain then you immigrant cvnt. :lol:


 when i change my shitcoins for a fat fiat :whistling:


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

TheUndead said:


> I'm a Kent


 We know


----------



## superpube (Feb 18, 2015)

Frandeman said:


> when i change my shitcoins for a fat fiat :whistling:


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Frandeman said:


> when i change my shitcoins for a fat fiat :whistling:


 They're called sh1tcoins for a reason son. :thumb


----------



## TheUndead (Apr 16, 2018)

The case had a reporting ban on it, part of that reason is to protect the privacy of the victims, they've suffered enough without having some jumped up c**t using them for his own political agenda. He broke the courts rules and broke his bail conditions.

Hang him


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

TheUndead said:


> The blokes a total wank stain. Hopefully he's swept under the carpet.
> 
> As with most brain dead right wingers, only interested in a crime if it's committed by a Muslim or immigrant. *Let's forget the fact that the majority of child abuse is committed by white British friends of the family or family members. *Just highlight the Muslims DERP DERPPPPP


 Tell that to the thousands of white girls who were gang raped by Muslims. "It's ok you would have been raped by family members anyway so it doesn't count".


----------



## Tonk007 (Jan 1, 2012)

Frandeman said:


> that may be common on your family fu**ing idiot :confused1:


 why is he an idiot because you cant accept the truth ? majority of pedos are white lol

shame on tommy the zionist racist scum. he is a criminal & hate preacher

all pedo/rapist/hate preacher individuals/gangs should be locked up

but scum like tommy only have a problem if perpetrator happens to be muslim

hope he gets battered in prison lol


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

Tonk007 said:


> why is he an idiot because you cant accept the truth ? majority of pedos are white lol
> 
> shame on tommy the zionist racist scum.
> 
> ...


 Hey look it's the guy who only ever turns up when it's threads about Muslims.


----------



## Tonk007 (Jan 1, 2012)

EpicSquats said:


> Hey look it's the guy who only ever turns up when it's threads about Muslims.


 I have better things to do with my life, then spout bollox on forums all day unlike you.


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

Tonk007 said:


> I have better things to do with my life, then spout bollox on forums all day unlike you.


 Homosexuality is prohibited in Islam. Do you agree with that?


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

EpicSquats said:


> Homosexuality is prohibited in Islam. Do you agree with that?


 They do kiss each other a lot :rolleye11:


----------



## Tonk007 (Jan 1, 2012)

EpicSquats said:


> Homosexuality is prohibited in Islam. Do you agree with that?


 Judaism/christianity also prohibit Hemosexulity do you agree with that ?

why dont you ask jews about Hemosexulity or is it only muslims you target like tommy c**t robinson

personally i dont give a s**t, each to their own.


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

Tonk007 said:


> Judaism/christianity also prohibit Hemosexulity do you agree with that ?
> 
> why dont you ask jews about Hemosexulity or is it only muslims you target like tommy c**t robinson
> 
> personally i dont give a s**t, each to their own.


 Christians don't prohibit homosexuality. Stop lying. I don't know about Jews. I was talking specifically about Muslims. The proof's in the pudding. You'll never see a gay parade in a Muslim country or neighbourhood. And it's funny how you don't have time to post on here since you have a life, but the instant a thread involving Muslims pops up, so do you. Admit you watch the forum. Lol. You're so obviously on this forum just to defend Muslims.


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

Aisha was 6 or 7 when married to Mohammed....... Some fruity writings on when sex is allowed


----------



## Tonk007 (Jan 1, 2012)

EpicSquats said:


> Christians don't prohibit homosexuality. Stop lying. I don't know about Jews. I was talking specifically about Muslims. The proof's in the pudding. You'll never see a gay parade in a Muslim country or neighbourhood. And it's funny how you don't have time to post on here since you have a life, but the instant a thread involving Muslims pops up, so do you. Admit you watch the forum. Lol. You're so obviously on this forum just to defend Muslims.


 whats wrong with defending muslims ? when racist/bigoted pricks like you can defend

hate preachers like steven yaxley lennon AKA TR

why are you so obsessed with gays lol


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

Tonk007 said:


> whats wrong with defending muslims ? when racist/bigoted pricks like you can defend
> 
> hate preachers like steven yaxley lennon AKA TR
> 
> why are you so obsessed with gays lol


 What's wrong with pointing out that Islam prohibits homosexuality and that Muslims have been targeting white girls for gang rape?

Anyone reading this, if you want to know what Muslims think about homosexuality, ask a Muslim. Don't listen to me or this bellend. Find out for yourself.


----------



## Tonk007 (Jan 1, 2012)

EpicSquats said:


> What's wrong with pointing out that Islam prohibits homosexuality and that Muslims have been targeting white girls for gang rape?
> 
> Anyone reading this, if you want to know what Muslims think about homosexuality, ask a Muslim. Don't listen to me or this bellend. Find out for yourself.


 You haven't answered by question bellend

why are you obsessed with Hemosexuality Are you gay ? & why don't you ask Jews/Christians as well why only Muslims ?

Are you a Zionist/Jew buy any chance or just a chavy bigot ? Lol who like to focus only on one religion for your own agenda ?


----------



## Kazza61 (Jun 14, 2008)

EpicSquats said:


> Christians don't prohibit homosexuality. Stop lying.


 I'm afraid you are incorrect. The Christian Bible is very clear that homosexuality is a sin. It even goes so far as to say 'a man who lies with a man should be stoned to death'.


----------



## MickeyE (Sep 17, 2015)

The problem you have is "Tommy" keeps going around to different courts, generally making a nuisance of himself, baiting defendants while live streaming it all and saying things that could be seen to influence juries in ongoing cases. These are very serious cases that have cost the taxpayer millions to put together and his antics risk completely fking them up thus letting potentially guilty offenders walk free.

That is why he received a 3 month suspended prison sentence last May for contempt of court. This is what he was told back then at sentencing by Judge Heather Norton at Canterbury Crown Court *"**In short, Mr. Yaxley-Lennon, turn up at another court, refer to people as 'Muslim paedophiles, Muslim rapists' and so on and so forth while trials are ongoing and before there has been a finding by a jury that that is what they are, and you will find yourself inside. Do you understand? Thank you very much".*

So then he goes and does the exact same thing at another court while one suspended sentence is still hanging over him. He has no one else to blame but himself. He's probably quite lucky that he only got 13 months.


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

Kazza61 said:


> I'm afraid you are incorrect. The Christian Bible is very clear that homosexuality is a sin. It even goes so far as to say 'a man who lies with a man should be stoned to death'.


 Most Christians these days in the UK don't believe that.


----------



## empzb (Jan 8, 2006)

MickeyE said:


> The problem you have is "Tommy" keeps going around to different courts, generally making a nuisance of himself, baiting defendants while live streaming it all and saying things that could be seen to influence juries in ongoing cases. These are very serious cases that have cost the taxpayer millions to put together and his antics risk completely fking them up thus letting potentially guilty offenders walk free.
> 
> That is why he received a 3 month suspended prison sentence last May for contempt of court. This is what he was told back then at sentencing by Judge Heather Norton at Canterbury Crown Court *"**In short, Mr. Yaxley-Lennon, turn up at another court, refer to people as 'Muslim paedophiles, Muslim rapists' and so on and so forth while trials are ongoing and before there has been a finding by a jury that that is what they are, and you will find yourself inside. Do you understand? Thank you very much".*
> 
> So then he goes and does the exact same thing at another court while one suspended sentence is still hanging over him. He has no one else to blame but himself. He's probably quite lucky that he only got 13 months.


 I didn't know the ins and outs of it. Put like that, what a fu**ing t**t. Maybe he'll bump into Osama Bin Bummin' while in there.


----------



## ILLBehaviour (Dec 20, 2014)

Frandeman said:


> They do kiss each other a lot :rolleye11:


 I hear they like to kiss feet a lot...


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

ILLBehaviour said:


> I hear they like to kiss feet a lot...


 That's a proper Muslim


----------



## Kazza61 (Jun 14, 2008)

EpicSquats said:


> Most Christians these days in the UK don't believe that.


 I'm an atheist but it doesn't half amuse me that Christians pick and choose which gospels (literally 'Truths') they are going to believe and which they don't. Surely the Bible is meant to be 'the word of God' but luckily Christians can say 'bugger that - we'll go with this bit coz we like it but not that other crap'.

Putting aside religion, it's not that long since good old blighty threw fellas in prison simply being gay. Interesting that just a relatively few years later we think we can assume the moral high ground.


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

Kazza61 said:


> I'm an atheist but it doesn't half amuse me that Christians pick and choose which gospels (literally 'Truths') they are going to believe and which they don't. Surely the Bible is meant to be 'the word of God' but luckily Christians can say 'bugger that - we'll go with this bit but not that other crap'.
> 
> Putting aside religion, it's not that long since good old blighty threw fellas in prison simply being gay. Interesting that just a relatively few years later we think we can assume the moral high ground.


 Considering it isn't Christians targeting Muslim girls for rape, we can in this case.


----------



## Kazza61 (Jun 14, 2008)

EpicSquats said:


> Considering it isn't Christians targeting Muslim girls for rape, we can in this case.


 Christians can be smug because their priests only abuse Christian kids?

No I don't think so. Sadly, there is no moral high ground to be had in the world of child abuse. The British institutions (children's homes, boarding schools, borstals, football clubs and churches) were raping British kids long before the Muslims arrived. And don't take me as being an apologist for the Muslim gangs who rape. But to make a start on addressing this issue we cannot blame one group and be blind to all the Anglo-Saxon child abuse going on too. If we are then we simply allow it to go unchecked and that would be the worst possible outcome for all the victims. Finally, and probably most importantly, lets not forget - the most prolific child abuser in the UK is a nice fella who goes by the name, Dad.


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

Kazza61 said:


> Christians can be smug because their priests only abuse Christian kids?
> 
> No I don't think so. Sadly, there is no moral high ground to be had in the world of child abuse. The British institutions (children's homes, boarding schools, borstals, football clubs and churches) were raping British kids long before the Muslims arrived. And don't take me as being an apologist for the Muslim gangs who rape. But to make a start on addressing this issue we cannot blame one group and be blind to all the Anglo-Saxon child abuse going on too. If we are then we simply allow it to go unchecked and that would be the worst possible outcome for all the victims. Finally, and probably most importantly, lets not forget - the most prolific child abuser in the UK is a nice fella who goes by the name, Dad.


 We don't need to import rapists from other countries then if we already have enough of them here.


----------



## simonboyle (Aug 5, 2013)

Tonk007 said:


> Judaism/christianity also prohibit Hemosexulity do you agree with that ?
> 
> why dont you ask jews about Hemosexulity or is it only muslims you target like tommy c**t robinson
> 
> personally i dont give a s**t, each to their own.


 They don't actually


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

TheUndead said:


> The case had a reporting ban on it, part of that reason is to protect the privacy of the victims, they've suffered enough without having some jumped up c**t using them for his own political agenda. He broke the courts rules and broke his bail conditions.
> 
> Hang him


 That's bullshit. The reason there was a reporting ban on the case was because the people who did it were Muslim. Look at all the press for Rolf Harris. Where is the privacy for his victims?


----------



## invisiblekid (Jun 18, 2006)

EpicSquats said:


> Most Christians these days in the UK don't believe that.


 As with most regions followers pick and choose what they believe to fit lifestyles and perceived inequalities. Modern religion is nonsense. People just need a crutch to support themselves through life.


----------



## InAndOut (Dec 3, 2015)

Tonk007 said:


> why is he an idiot because you cant accept the truth ?* majority of pedos are white lol*
> 
> shame on tommy the zionist racist scum. he is a criminal & hate preacher
> 
> ...


 That's because this a predominantly white country, you dopey t**t. If it was done on a percentage basis we'd be looking at different statistics. Also, in Muslim families problems are kept quiet, so things like this hardly get reported.

Why would they report it when their mystical leader married a 6 year old? It's perfectly acceptable for them.


----------



## benji666 (Apr 18, 2015)

EpicSquats said:


> We don't need to import rapists from other countries then if we already have enough of them here.


 This is why I really don't get the lefts logic on immigration. Importing more unskilled people with all sorts of problems, puts strain on the already stretched schools, hospitals, housing, roads, local councils ,all services that they seemingly care about. They are also importing people who have very old fashioned {to put it politely....} attitudes about women, and homosexuals. Attitudes that if a white british male said them, would get him at the very least sacked from his job and publically pilloried. But it's fine because they aren't white british and male?

Then the other side of our immigration system is, the poaching of 'skilled' workers from poor countries to allegedly keep our NHS and social care system in particular above water. I would have thought such a caring bunch of people the left are would have serious ethical issues about that. As the best and the brightest of poorer nations are being taken away from their own countries where they are needed.

I don't understand it at all,When someone says or does something that doesn't make logical sense when something within you thinks WTF was that all about ?? , questions are asked about their sanity and fitness for various roles.I know this being a loony. It's quite scary to think we have people in positions of power who quite possibly are mentally unstable , or perhaps were brainwashed while being educated in schools and uni by lecturers who were social marxists? Or perhaps they just deliberately want to destroy this country?


----------



## sjacks (Dec 10, 2017)

TheUndead said:


> The blokes a total wank stain. Hopefully he's swept under the carpet.
> 
> As with most brain dead right wingers, only interested in a crime if it's committed by a Muslim or immigrant. Let's forget the fact that the majority of child abuse is committed by white British friends of the family or family members. Just highlight the Muslims DERP DERPPPPP


 Damn, you're a real piece of leftist s**t. People like you couldn't care less about mass rapes across this country. You're no better than the Islamo-fascist extremists.


----------



## InAndOut (Dec 3, 2015)

sjacks said:


> Damn, you're a real piece of leftist s**t. People like you couldn't care less about mass rapes across this country. You're no better than the Islamo-fascist extremists.


 I think he'd change his tune if his sister/cousin/gf were among the abused. Selfish tit.


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

In the UK the press call you "far right" if you go against the left wing media and government. Fvck this country. Seriously.


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

InAndOut said:


> I think he'd change his tune if his sister/cousin/gf were among the abused. Selfish tit.


 Liberals and the left wing are always so generous with other people's lives.


----------



## InAndOut (Dec 3, 2015)

EpicSquats said:


> Liberals and the left wing are always so generous with other people's lives.


 Precisely.

Take the multi millionaire celebrities who fight for open borders on social media, whilst sitting in an 8 bedroom mansion with 6 empty rooms. They're not the people who suffer from the increase in crime, lack of social housing, no-go area's all over the country etc.

It's easy to condemn views which may upset certain people, but one has to be realistic, and the reality is this country has lost it's way big time.


----------



## Tonk007 (Jan 1, 2012)

EpicSquats said:


> What's wrong with pointing out that Islam prohibits homosexuality and that Muslims have been targeting white girls for gang rape?
> 
> Anyone reading this, if you want to know what Muslims think about homosexuality, ask a Muslim. Don't listen to me or this bellend. Find out for yourself.


 You haven't answered by question bellend

why are you obsessed with Hemosexuality

Are you gay ? & why don't you ask Jews as well why only Muslims ?


----------



## Tonk007 (Jan 1, 2012)

Racist pricks on here keep going on about immigrants coming to this country

if the West UK/USA didn't start illegal wars in the middle east destroying the region for the greater Israel project

I'm certain no one would want to come to this s**t hole

but they have no choice as the West has destroyed their homeland.


----------



## sjacks (Dec 10, 2017)

Tonk007 said:


> Racist pricks on here keep going on about immigrants coming to this country
> 
> if the West UK/USA didn't start illegal wars in the middle east destroying the region for the greater Israel project
> 
> ...


 Huh well yeah look at Iran in the 1960's, the women wore no headscarf, certainly no veil, Islam has been pushed into a state of war by the west through these idiotic decisions of regime change in the middle east, courtesy of Israel, Saudi Arabia, USA and other western allies BUT make no mistake, Islam has been at war with the west ever since it's beginning 1400 years ago. Islamic ideology and western ideology are diametrically opposed and therefore we must live apart. No more multiculturalism.


----------



## unclezillion (Sep 17, 2017)

Kazza61 said:


> I'm afraid you are incorrect. The Christian Bible is very clear that homosexuality is a sin. It even goes so far as to say 'a man who lies with a man should be stoned to death'.


 this is why those that suffer from delusions should be kept well away from making any laws on "ANYTHING"


----------



## SILV3RBACK (Jun 23, 2012)

Tonk007 said:


> 'm certain no one would want to come to this s**t hole
> 
> but they have no choice as the West has destroyed their homeland.


 So why do these people travel through so many countries and across 20 odd miles of water before they reach the UK?

Why don't they stop at one of the other countries en route and say, yes, this'll do us fine let's live here?


----------



## Tomahawk (Dec 24, 2014)

SILV3RBACK said:


> So why do these people travel through so many countries and across 20 odd miles of water before they reach the UK?
> 
> Why don't they stop at one of the other countries en route and say, yes, this'll do us fine let's live here?


 UK gives them more stuff, as far as I've heard.


----------



## TheUndead (Apr 16, 2018)

sjacks said:


> Damn, you're a real piece of leftist s**t. People like you couldn't care less about mass rapes across this country. You're no better than the Islamo-fascist extremists.


 Lmfao. Quite the opposite. I'm against all rape and nonsery, not just when committed by a browny. Im yet to see Tommy Ribina reporting on any white crime.


----------



## TheUndead (Apr 16, 2018)

EpicSquats said:


> That's bullshit. The reason there was a reporting ban on the case was because the people who did it were Muslim. Look at all the press for Rolf Harris. Where is the privacy for his victims?


 His victims are adults and ran straight to the media's. Not vulnerable children.


----------



## TheUndead (Apr 16, 2018)

sjacks said:


> Huh well yeah look at Iran in the 1960's, the women wore no headscarf, certainly no veil, Islam has been pushed into a state of war by the west through these idiotic decisions of regime change in the middle east, courtesy of Israel, Saudi Arabia, USA and other western allies BUT make no mistake, Islam has been at war with the west ever since it's beginning 1400 years ago. Islamic ideology and western ideology are diametrically opposed and therefore we must live apart. No more multiculturalism.


 Yet me and my Muslim buddy's get on just fine. You'd not even know they're Muslim if they weren't brown


----------



## TheUndead (Apr 16, 2018)

SILV3RBACK said:


> So why do these people travel through so many countries and across 20 odd miles of water before they reach the UK?
> 
> Why don't they stop at one of the other countries en route and say, yes, this'll do us fine let's live here?


 Payback?


----------



## lewdylewd (May 18, 2015)

Tonk007 said:


> Racist pricks on here keep going on about immigrants coming to this country


 We are not racist. Racism is a crime and, as we have already established, crime is for brown people.


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

TheUndead said:


> Payback?


 You're making it sound as if these "refugees" are a punishment.


----------



## InAndOut (Dec 3, 2015)

TheUndead said:


> Yet me and my Muslim buddy's get on just fine. You'd not even know they're Muslim if they weren't brown or raping white girls


----------



## TheUndead (Apr 16, 2018)

EpicSquats said:


> You're making it sound as if these "refugees" are a punishment.


 Should white people not be punished for their crimes? Or just brown people? :lol:


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

TheUndead said:


> Should white people not be punished for their crimes? Or just brown people? :lol:


 Gang rape of children should be reported on, even when it's by the left wing's precious Muslims. No one else was doing it because the UK government made it illegal for the British people to know. So Tommy Robinson reported it and now he's in prison for 13 months. Do you really want to live in a country where it's illegal to report gang rape?


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

EpicSquats said:


> Gang rape of children should be reported on, even when it's by the left wing's precious Muslims. No one else was doing it because the UK government made it illegal for the British people to know. So Tommy Robinson reported it and now he's in prison for 13 months. Do you really want to live in a country where it's illegal to report gang rape?


 It has already been explained why the chap was sentenced but you appear to continue with your own agenda which is incorrect.

The reporting restrictions were to ensure a fair trial as sometimes this can cause people to claim there was an unfair trial and demand retrials as a result costing the taxpayers millions of pounds. In this case just so the reporting lad can get more YouTube hits.


----------



## sjacks (Dec 10, 2017)

BLUE(UK) said:


> It has already been explained why the chap was sentenced but you appear to continue with your own agenda which is incorrect.
> 
> The reporting restrictions were to ensure a fair trial as sometimes this can cause people to claim there was an unfair trial and demand retrials as a result costing the taxpayers millions of pounds. In this case just so the reporting lad can get more YouTube hits.


 Not true, we need to clear things up. A charge of contempt of court is made when someone mocks the judge's authority or hinders their ability to perform actions they deem necessary to bring a case to conclusion but this is within the court, not outside it. The idea that interviewing defendants at any stage in a trial would result in a retrial is nonsense because all criminal proceedings rely on the use of physical evidence and the testimony of credible witnesses, not external public opinion.


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Tonk007 said:


> whats wrong with defending muslims ? when racist/bigoted pricks like you can defend
> 
> hate preachers like steven yaxley lennon AKA TR
> 
> whfiling we a


 No comment ...


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

sjacks said:


> Not true, we need to clear things up. A charge of contempt of court is made when someone mocks the judge's authority or hinders their ability to perform actions they deem necessary to bring a case to conclusion but this is within the court, not outside it. The idea that interviewing defendants at any stage in a trial would result in a retrial is nonsense because all criminal proceedings rely on the use of physical evidence and the testimony of credible witnesses, not external public opinion.


 I'm just going by what has been posted on here in terms of what has happened and what he got charged with as I've no interest in digging deeper, as I said in your other thread I try not to get too involved nor angry. But with that said, if the court puts restrictions on reporting and someone chooses to ignore that then they're gonna feel the wrath of the judge, and yes if you go against what he's said, it'll be worse than committing a real crime IMO.


----------



## TheUndead (Apr 16, 2018)

EpicSquats said:


> Gang rape of children should be reported on, even when it's by the left wing's precious Muslims. No one else was doing it because the UK government made it illegal for the British people to know. So Tommy Robinson reported it and now he's in prison for 13 months. Do you really want to live in a country where it's illegal to report gang rape?


 I don't care about media or the news so.. yeah. I guess I do. He risked the case with his actions, disrespected the victims right to privacy. Should get life imo


----------



## sjacks (Dec 10, 2017)

BLUE(UK) said:


> I'm just going by what has been posted on here in terms of what has happened and what he got charged with as I've no interest in digging deeper, as I said in your other thread I try not to get too involved nor angry. But with that said, if the court puts restrictions on reporting and someone chooses to ignore that then they're gonna feel the wrath of the judge, and yes if you go against what he's said, it'll be worse than committing a real crime IMO.


 Over many years, multiple different news agencies have pounced on defendants for a comment as they're walking into court, none of them were prosecuted as it's perfectly legitimate to provide media coverage under the freedom of the press but recently it has been illustrated that certain types of crimes and certain types of defendants who are charged with those crimes are off limits. That's not right imo, it should be complete press freedom regardless of who committed the crime and what the crime was.


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

sjacks said:


> Over many years, multiple different news agencies have pounced on defendants for a comment as they're walking into court, none of them were prosecuted as it's perfectly legitimate to provide media coverage under the freedom of the press but recently it has been illustrated that certain types of crimes and certain types of defendants who are charged with those crimes are off limits. That's not right imo, it should be complete press freedom regardless of who committed the crime and what the crime was.


 I think it's likely that before or even during, someone(or their representative) has requested the privacy for whatever reason and the judge has granted it for whatever reason(I doubt it was granted due to muslamic rays shining through the window).

I think more and more use this privacy thing nowadays. I don't agree with it as some abuse it.


----------



## unclezillion (Sep 17, 2017)

whilst not having the first amendment the UK still had the European bill of rights which may be lost after Brexit 

*
Article 10 - expression[edit]
*

Main article: Article 10 of the European Convention on Human Rights

Article 10 provides the right to freedom of expression, subject to certain restrictions that are "in accordance with law" and "necessary in a democratic society". This right includes the freedom to hold opinions, and to receive and impart information and ideas, but allows restrictions for:



interests of national security


territorial integrity or public safety


prevention of disorder or crime


protection of health or morals


protection of the reputation or the rights of others


preventing the disclosure of information received in confidence


maintaining the authority and impartiality of the judiciary


the idiot was nicked under the order of a judge and put away to save the vast majority from his vile opinions


----------



## MickeyE (Sep 17, 2015)

sjacks said:


> *Over many years, multiple different news agencies have pounced on defendants for a comment as they're walking into court, none of them were prosecuted as it's perfectly legitimate to provide media coverage under the freedom of the press* but recently it has been illustrated that certain types of crimes and certain types of defendants who are charged with those crimes are off limits. That's not right imo, it should be complete press freedom regardless of who committed the crime and what the crime was.


 That's not what "Robinson" does though. He's not simply asking the defendants for a comment, he stands outside of court ranting on about Muslim rapists and Muslim paedophiles while cases are still in progress. He was shown leniency by a judge at Canterbury crown court who specifically warned him not to do it again or he would end up in jail.

He chose not to heed that warning and did the exact same thing again and now he's in jail. Boohoo. The guy's a moron, all he had to do was wait till the cases had concluded and he wouldn't be breaking any law.

There was a grooming case in Rochdale that nearly collapsed when a defence lawyer made an application to the judge because of similar far right communications , citing that the jury had been influenced and as such a fair trial was no longer possible.

Idiots like this Robinson are nothing more than parasites and nuisances.


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

TheUndead said:


> I don't care about media or the news so.. yeah. I guess I do. He risked the case with his actions, disrespected the victims right to privacy. Should get life imo


 You doing worst things

You hypocrite cuck

:tongue10:


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

This thread seems to of lost all sense of common sense.

Should these things be reported - Yes

Should they be reported by this wally - No

Did he infringe his suspended sentence with his actions - Yes


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

unclezillion said:


> whilst not having the first amendment the UK still had the European bill of rights which may be lost after Brexit
> 
> *
> Article 10 - expression[edit]
> ...


 I don't agree that his opinion's vile. I believe in freedom of speech. You only believe in freedom of speech as long as you agree with what the person's saying.


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

I feel sorry for the guy, he's from Luton and that place has changed immensely over the years with regards to the massive influx of muslims.

Obviously not all are bad but it's changing the whole dynamic of the area and that can't be a good thing as there is not a lot of integration, they are a culture who have no intention of integrating with western life and values.


----------



## Prince Adam (Mar 17, 2012)

Oioi said:


> This thread seems to of lost all sense of common sense.
> 
> Should these things be reported - Yes
> 
> ...


 You're banging your head against a brick wall with some in here


----------



## MR RIGSBY (Jun 12, 2007)

Smitch said:


> I feel sorry for the guy, he's from Luton and that place has changed immensely over the years with regards to the massive influx of muslims.
> 
> Obviously not all are bad but it's changing the whole dynamic of the area and that can't be a good thing as there is not a lot of integration, they are a culture who have no intention of integrating with western life and values.


 This is spot on, life experiences influence your outlook on certain things.

I grew up in area which is now maybe 10% white , it was always a rough area, but it is now an absolute slum. I'm not going to slate all Muslims as I know many who are decent families and are appalled at what has happened in Newcastle. What I will say though is that there is no real desire for integration, they have there own schools, shops, community centres very few have made any attempt to adjust to living in a western culture ( this is especially true of those that have arrived in the country in the last 10-15 years). Same thing applies to the Eastern Europeans and non Muslims from African countries though. Multiculturalism is bollox, it doesn't work. The slum I speak of is probably only 2 miles square though, me and my family got away years ago. Very few decent families left, loads of smack/piss heads a few hippy lefties. Basically a place to be left well alone.

https://www.chroniclelive.co.uk/news/north-east-news/operation-sanctuary-550-face-deportation-14625320

Considering what is detailed above happened in such a small area, it's hard to reason against anyone from that area having a tainted view of these communities.


----------



## MickeyE (Sep 17, 2015)

sjacks said:


> *Not true, we need to clear things up. A charge of contempt of court is made when someone mocks the judge's authority or hinders their ability to perform actions they deem necessary to bring a case to conclusion but this is within the court, not outside it.* The idea that interviewing defendants at any stage in a trial would result in a retrial is nonsense because all criminal proceedings rely on the use of physical evidence and the testimony of credible witnesses, not external public opinion.


 You are wrong . Contempt of court does apply for the reasons you state but it also applies to the reporting of cases.

Have a quick read of this link

http://www.bbc.co.uk/academy/journalism/article/art20130702112133630

"Contempt of court law protects the integrity of the legal process from outside influence. There are various types of possible reporting restrictions, some of which apply automatically while others are at the discretion of the court.

"The restrictions are designed to limit publication of any information that might prejudice a subsequent jury trial, so prevent the reference, for example, to any of the evidence in the case and previous convictions. "

"Tommy" may be some kind of messiah to many a mouth breather but even he's not above the law. Something he didn't seem to realise after being given an initial chance.


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

I can't wait to leave this sh1tter of an island. Imagine what it will be like in 30 years. Nothing but Muslims and braindead liberals. What a mindbending combo. And the funny thing is, the Muslims won't tolerate the liberals, so the liberals and their hippy attitudes are fvcked.


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

EpicSquats said:


> I can't wait to leave this sh1tter of an island. Imagine what it will be like in 30 years. Nothing but Muslims and braindead liberals. What a mindbending combo. And the funny thing is, the Muslims won't tolerate the liberals, so the liberals and their hippy attitudes are fvcked.


 I've never looked back, Fvck the UK


----------



## TinTin10 (Nov 22, 2016)

MickeyE said:


> You are wrong . Contempt of court does apply for the reasons you state but it also applies to the reporting of cases.
> 
> Have a quick read of this link
> 
> ...


 And how often is this particular extension of the law used to lock up a reporter? Probably never asked yourself that because youre too busy using your mouth for breathing and calling other people mouth breathers.....

And ask yourself this, if it was THAT easy for a case to be mistrialled via this method, why wouldnt large organised crime lords pay people to report pre-trial and get the case chucked in?

The case was blacked out from the media for the simple reason that it shows Rotherham was not an isolated incident....and mugs like you would rather watch 20 asian men rip through your daughter than risk being called a racist. Youre a husk of an individual.


----------



## MickeyE (Sep 17, 2015)

TinTin10 said:


> *And how often is this particular extension of the law used to lock up a reporter?* Probably never asked yourself that because youre too busy using your mouth for breather and calling other people mouth breathers.....
> 
> And ask yourself this, if it was THAT easy for a case to be mistrialled by this means, why wouldnt large organised crime lords pay people to report pre-trial and get the case chucked in?
> 
> The case was blacked out from the media for the simple reason that it shows Rotherham was not an isolated incident....and mugs like you would rather watch 20 asian men rip through your daughter than risk being called a racist. Youre a husk of an individual.


 LOL and here we have the mouth breathing, key board warrior extraordinaire "tintin" !

Give one example of any other "reporter" standing outside a court doing what "Tommy" was doing ,whilst a trial with reporting restrictions was still ongoing.

Just one will do?

I doubt any bona fide reporter would do something so idiotic.


----------



## TinTin10 (Nov 22, 2016)

MickeyE said:


> LOL and here we have the mouth breathing, key board warrior extraordinaire "tintin" !
> 
> Give one example of any other "reporter" standing outside a court doing what "Tommy" was doing ,whilst a trial with reporting restrictions was still ongoing.
> 
> ...


 The issue is the media blackout, not any pre-trial reporting restrictions which are essentially unenforceable for the reasons given in my previous post.

The Drudge Report broke media blackout to report of Prince Harry being deployed on Ops in 2008.

Convictions to date? ZERO.

Judge also ordered a media black out on the imprisonment of Robinson....leading to legit news sites having to pull their articles?

Seems awfully Orwellian....(il wait for you to google it)


----------



## sjacks (Dec 10, 2017)

MickeyE said:


> You are wrong . Contempt of court does apply for the reasons you state but it also applies to the reporting of cases.
> 
> Have a quick read of this link
> 
> ...


 Considering Tommy was arrested under the pretenses of breach of the peace, I think we can safely throw your theory in the toilet where it belongs.

Contempt of court is within the court, not outside it. What you are attempting to describe is called perverting the course of justice. Witness intimidation is considered a perversion of justice. Nevertheless Tommy didn't do anything illegal, the men had already been convicted and they were there at the court to be sentenced. At that stage in the prosecution it is impossible to change the outcome of the verdict or the judge's decision on sentencing.

I see you are very animated about this, it seems your hatred of Tommy is much stronger than your hatred of the Pakistani Muslim pedophiles who raped these innocent children. Maybe you should think about about evaluating your moral code.


----------



## MickeyE (Sep 17, 2015)

TinTin10 said:


> The issue is the media blackout, not any pre-trial reporting restrictions which are essentially unenforceable for the reasons given in my previous post.
> 
> The Drudge Report broke media blackout to report of Prince Harry being deployed on Ops in 2008.
> 
> ...


 So you ask me to give you an example of the law being applied in the same way it has been to your hero "Tommy". Yet you can't come up with a single example of anyone doing the same thing ? ...OK

"Tommy" in his foolishness, inextricably tied himself to the original case that had reporting restrictions. I would guess that's why the judge applied the reporting ban in his instance.


----------



## TinTin10 (Nov 22, 2016)

MickeyE said:


> So you ask me to give you an example of the law being applied in the same way it has been to your hero "Tommy". Yet you can't come up with a single example of anyone doing the same thing ? ...OK
> 
> "Tommy" in his foolishness, inextricably tied himself to the original case that had reporting restrictions. I would guess that's why the judge applied the reporting ban in his instance.


 Of breaking a media black out, (which is the main issue) its there.

To appease your simple mind, the Mirror and the Sun were prosecutes previously for doing the EXACT same thing, and they were fined 50k and 18k respectively.

Why the disparity in punishment? Does the judicial system hold a special place in their heart for the mirror and the sun?


----------



## MickeyE (Sep 17, 2015)

sjacks said:


> Considering Tommy was arrested under the pretenses of breach of the peace, I think we can safely throw your theory in the toilet where it belongs.
> 
> Contempt of court is within the court, not outside it. What you are attempting to describe is called perverting the course of justice. Witness intimidation is considered a perversion of justice. Nevertheless Tommy didn't do anything illegal, the men had already been convicted and they were there at the court to be sentenced. At that stage in the prosecution it is impossible to change the outcome of the verdict or the judge's decision on sentencing.
> 
> I see you are very animated about this, it seems your hatred of Tommy is much stronger than your hatred of the Pakistani Muslim pedophiles who raped these innocent children. Maybe you should think about about evaluating your moral code.


 I know the cops initially said breach of the peace , maybe some miscommunication between the judge who ordered the arrest and the arresting cops(?). But I did hear them say to Tommy that is what is due to the content of what he had said. I have read it reported by a "Tommy" supporter who was in the court room that he definitely got sent down for contempt of court.

Dude, I just gave you a link to the BBC website that clearly states that contempt of court includes reporting on a case that has restrictions....and you're still going to say this :

"Contempt of court is within the court, not outside it."

I don't hate Tommy ,I think he's a nobhead. I hate all paedos more than I hate any other thing on this planet. I just don't pick and choose which ones to focus on based on religion or ethnicity. As Tommy and his idiotic followers do.

p.s The jury had not yet reached a verdict they were still deliberating. Not only that but it is apparently a split trial and I believe one part of the trial has yet to begin.


----------



## MickeyE (Sep 17, 2015)

TinTin10 said:


> Of breaking a media black out, (which is the main issue) its there.
> 
> To appease your simple mind, the Mirror and the Sun were prosecutes previously for doing the EXACT same thing, and they were fined 50k and 18k respectively.
> 
> Why the disparity in punishment? Does the judicial system hold a special place in their heart for the mirror and the sun?


 Link to those prosecutions please mate. Lets see if it's the EXACT same thing...

BTW Lennon originally got a suspended sentence the first time he was found guilty of the offence. Which I would say is a bit more lenient than an 18 or 50k fine.

He then goes and commits the same crime again while still on the suspended sentence. Clever lad our "tommy" !


----------



## gycraig (Oct 5, 2008)

Simply look at what Percentage of grooming gangs convicted are Adrian / Muslim. Tells you everything you need to know about the problem, we aren't generally importing top quality Muslims are we, a lot are Just scum from other countries.

If we sent all our council estate scum to live in Majorca I doubt the locals would have a pleasant experience either trying to integrate the new friendly neighbours


----------



## TinTin10 (Nov 22, 2016)

MickeyE said:


> Link to those prosecutions please mate. Lets see if it's the EXACT same thing...
> 
> BTW Lennon originally got a suspended sentence the first time he was found guilty of the offence. Which I would say is a bit more lenient than an 18 or 50k fine.
> 
> He then goes and commits the same crime again while still on the suspended sentence. Clever lad our "tommy" !


 Begs the question as to, if he is continually being charged for shedding light on muslim grooming gangs, why is the establishment so eager to use media black out laws to stop the information getting out?

It was in the case of Jeffries, wrongly accused teacher from Bristol. So even worse in actual fact.

Pertinent question, do you think the UK has a problem with Muslim rape gangs?


----------



## unclezillion (Sep 17, 2017)

EpicSquats said:


> I can't wait to leave this sh1tter of an island. Imagine what it will be like in 30 years. Nothing but Muslims and braindead liberals. What a mindbending combo. And the funny thing is, the Muslims won't tolerate the liberals, so the liberals and their hippy attitudes are fvcked.


 try coming to a country where you are an ethnic minority and racism is tolerated and encouraged in law and you may then begin to understand how foreigners moving to the UK feel.

what saves you is that not everyone is the same and there is protection in grouping together, with like minded people, from racist morons!


----------



## Frank bull (Dec 20, 2016)

unclezillion said:


> try coming to a country where you are an ethnic minority and racism is tolerated and encouraged in law and you may then begin to understand how foreigners moving to the UK feel.
> 
> what saves you is that not everyone is the same and there is protection in grouping together, with like minded people, from racist morons!


 Yea grouping together and raping the indigenous populations children? To pay back the country you've fled past numerous safe countries to get to for feeding and housing you


----------



## TinTin10 (Nov 22, 2016)

unclezillion said:


> try coming to a country where you are an ethnic minority and racism is tolerated and encouraged in law and you may then begin to understand how foreigners moving to the UK feel.
> 
> what saves you is that not everyone is the same and there is protection in grouping together, with like minded people, from racist morons!


 How is racism tolerated in the UK you moron?

If youre going to involve yourself in an adult conversation, try acting like one. This isnt the Guardian.


----------



## Ares (Dec 3, 2015)

unclezillion said:


> try coming to a country where you are an ethnic minority and *racism is tolerated and encouraged in law* and you may then begin to understand how foreigners moving to the UK feel.


 There have been some daft posts on this thread, but my god.. lol


----------



## unclezillion (Sep 17, 2017)

TinTin10 said:


> How is racism tolerated in the UK you moron?
> 
> If youre going to involve yourself in an adult conversation, try acting like one. This isnt the Guardian.


 *Read and understand* "try coming to a country where you are an ethnic minority and *racism is tolerated and encouraged in law* and you may then begin to understand how foreigners moving to the UK feel." i moved to SE Asia where racism is institutionalised and tolerated much like it used to be in the UK. if you do that then you may begin to understand why there is safety in numbers for many ; often when you step outside of your own communities you are confronted by thugs who think foreigners are to blame for their own shortfalls.


----------



## InAndOut (Dec 3, 2015)

unclezillion said:


> *Read and understand* "try coming to a country where you are an ethnic minority and *racism is tolerated and encouraged in law* and you may then begin to understand how foreigners moving to the UK feel." i moved to SE Asia where racism is institutionalised and tolerated much like it used to be in the UK. if you do that then you may begin to understand why there is safety in numbers for many ; often when you step outside of your own communities you are confronted by thugs who think foreigners are to blame for their own shortfalls.


 This isn't SE Asia, you tit. England, particularly London, is one of the most culturally diverse countries in the world.

We have school letters sent out in multiple languages, one of the most welcoming immigration systems, equal opportunities in employment (sometimes even favouring ethic minorities) etc etc.

Racism isn't tolerated here. If anything the only type of racism that is tolerated is against white British people.

If you're talking about what's happened in the past then stop, we've had slavery and nearly everyone from our generation realise how wrong that was. We can't change history, so dwelling on it is pointless.

Get your facts right and stop embarrassing yourself.


----------



## TinTin10 (Nov 22, 2016)

unclezillion said:


> *Read and understand* "try coming to a country where you are an ethnic minority and *racism is tolerated and encouraged in law* and you may then begin to understand how foreigners moving to the UK feel." i moved to SE Asia where racism is institutionalised and tolerated much like it used to be in the UK. if you do that then you may begin to understand why there is safety in numbers for many ; often when you step outside of your own communities you are confronted by thugs who think foreigners are to blame for their own shortfalls.


 I really struggle to imagine a brain so utterly useless to post this and think its some sort of valid response?

I award you no points. May God have mercy on your soul.


----------



## MickeyE (Sep 17, 2015)

TinTin10 said:


> Begs the question as to, if he is continually being charged for shedding light on muslim grooming gangs, why is the establishment so eager to use media black out laws to stop the information getting out?
> 
> It was in the case of Jeffries, wrongly accused teacher from Bristol. So even worse in actual fact.
> 
> Pertinent question, do you think the UK has a problem with Muslim rape gangs?


 From what I gather he spends the majority of his life "shedding light" on Muslim crimes, so he is not continually being charged , he is charged when he over steps the mark and breaks the law. Like when he gets done for mortgage fraud or contempt of court or any other crime he may happen to commit.

I read about the Mirror and Sun re the Jeffries case.It was not the EXACT same thing. They got fined for "extreme" articles at the time of Jeffries arrest. They did not send reporters to stand outside the court ranting while the trial was in progress, and as I already pointed out, Tommy got off very lightly the first time he was found guilty of contempt of court.

Why do you think it was "worse" in the Jeffries case?

As to your question, I think Asians with Muslim names are over represented in the grooming of pubescent girls but I have seen the figures for overall sexual offences against children and Asians are actually under represented. I believe people of white ethnicity are over represented in overall child sex offences.

So why the are the likes Tommy and his followers so focused on this one narrow area of child sex abuse? Hmmm I wonder?


----------



## Imy79 (Oct 19, 2007)

I didn't read the whole thread...

He was not arrested for freedom of speech, it is contempt of a court order, I'm sure he does not want to give the defence any ammunition to sway the case!. Defeats the object, I think!!

With his past criminal history, I can see why he got locked up!!. His not exactly a role model living in this country


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Tomy got balls and stands for what he believes it's right

Most people will keep quiet for fear to be labelled as racist


----------



## Lowkii (Nov 25, 2017)

Kazza61 said:


> I'm afraid you are incorrect. The Christian Bible is very clear that homosexuality is a sin. It even goes so far as to say 'a man who lies with a man should be stoned to death'.


 Why are you quoting old testament law that was written for a specific group of people (The Jews)? The New Testament (For all people) does not say Homosexuals be put to death. Yes, it's a sin, that's as far as the Bible takes it. Islam is still throwing gay people off roofs.


----------



## TinTin10 (Nov 22, 2016)

MickeyE said:


> From what I gather he spends the majority of his life "shedding light" on Muslim crimes, so he is not continually being charged , he is charged when he over steps the mark and breaks the law. Like when he gets done for mortgage fraud or contempt of court or any other crime he may happen to commit.
> 
> I read about the Mirror and Sun re the Jeffries case.It was not the EXACT same thing. They got fined for "extreme" articles at the time of Jeffries arrest. They did not send reporters to stand outside the court ranting while the trial was in progress, and as I already pointed out, Tommy got off very lightly the first time he was found guilty of contempt of court.
> 
> ...


 Well if its very difficult to find others that have been charged for something, yet he has been twice, it does beg the question.

On the issue of the EXACT same thing, youre fixating on his physical position rather than the law he supposedly broke. It doesnt matter about his physical proxomity, its the transgression he is being charged for. So youre splitting hairs you havent got.

This is where it becomes clear how utterly moronic you are. Whites are not over represented in overall child sex offences. They are the majorit of the population. You need to look at over representation in relation to % population. This pretty simple concept seems lost on you....which isnt exactly surprising.

The reason particular interest is being shown in Muslim grooming gangs is the criteria they use to target their victims. Race being a deciding factor. Another concept that seems to have whistled past your head.

Sometimes mate, its better to just look like an idiotic rather than open your mouth and remove all doubt. Youd do well to remember that.


----------



## unclezillion (Sep 17, 2017)

TinTin10 said:


> I really struggle to imagine a brain so utterly useless to post this and think its some sort of valid response?
> 
> I award you no points. May God have mercy on your soul.


 in living memory in this country Asians have been vilified and attacked by white guys purporting to be defending the nation from foreigners. in the 60's and 70's what happened to Asians in the UK was disgusting don't be surprised that they are fighting back for the wrongs done to their parents and grand parents. in another generation or two they will probable just be obnoxious Brits a bit like you 

The nation was built on waves of immigration over the last thousand plus years or so and 8-10% of Brits have viking DNA but i guess that is OK to the druids and other religions prior to the Roman annexing of Britain. 

Why my experience in SE Asia is relevant is because very probably unlike you I have experience of living as an ethnic minority in a place other than my birth country. So i have experience of blame the foreigner for everything wrong with where I'm living and believe me the UK has seen a lot of that over the last few years.


----------



## unclezillion (Sep 17, 2017)

TinTin10 said:


> Well if its very difficult to find others that have been charged for something, yet he has been twice, it does beg the question.
> 
> On the issue of the EXACT same thing, youre fixating on his physical position rather than the law he supposedly broke. It doesnt matter about his physical proxomity, its the transgression he is being charged for. So youre splitting hairs you havent got.
> 
> ...


 Where offenders' ethnicity was known, 81% of people convicted of sexual offences in 2014 were white, 7% were black and 9% were Asian in 2014. These proportions were similar over the previous four years. The government told us it doesn't regularly publish information on the ethnicity of those found guilty of sexual offences so there is no more recent information.


----------



## TinTin10 (Nov 22, 2016)

unclezillion said:


> in living memory in this country Asians have been vilified and attacked by white guys purporting to be defending the nation from foreigners. in the 60's and 70's what happened to Asians in the UK was disgusting don't be surprised that they are fighting back for the wrongs done to their parents and grand parents. in another generation or two they will probable just be obnoxious Brits a bit like you
> 
> The nation was built on waves of immigration over the last thousand plus years or so and 8-10% of Brits have viking DNA but i guess that is OK to the druids and other religions prior to the Roman annexing of Britain.
> 
> Why my experience in SE Asia is relevant is because very probably unlike you I have experience of living as an ethnic minority in a place other than my birth country. So i have experience of blame the foreigner for everything wrong with where I'm living and believe me the UK has seen a lot of that over the last few years.


 And I could mention an equal amount of instances where asians were/are the perpetrators of the most heinous racism?

I dont get you point?

Oh yeah I know why.......bc you dont have one.


----------



## TinTin10 (Nov 22, 2016)

unclezillion said:


> Where offenders' ethnicity was known, 81% of people convicted of sexual offences in 2014 were white, 7% were black and 9% were Asian in 2014. These proportions were similar over the previous four years. The government told us it doesn't regularly publish information on the ethnicity of those found guilty of sexual offences so there is no more recent information.


 1. Uncited source

2. From 2014.

3. Doesnt account for proportional representation.

4. Youre a moron because I said that in the post you replied to.

5. I found the census from 2011. 6.8% of UK is any denomination of middle eastern Asian. So 6.8% of the population are responsible for 9% of all sex offences.

6. Your argument has just been demolished.

7. You dont even realise it.


----------



## MickeyE (Sep 17, 2015)

TinTin10 said:


> Well if its very difficult to find others that have been charged for something, yet he has been twice, it does beg the question.
> 
> On the issue of the EXACT same thing, youre fixating on his physical position rather than the law he supposedly broke. It doesnt matter about his physical proxomity, its the transgression he is being charged for. So youre splitting hairs you havent got.
> 
> ...


 No, you are the utter moron my friend.

What you're basically saying is that two people charged with the same crime should automatically expect the same sentence. OK let me quickly point out why that is an idiotic assertion. Two drug dealers, one caught in possession of an ounce of cannabis the other in possession of 10kg.....exact same thing? same sentence?

And for the third time, Tommy got off much lighter than an 18k fine (bottom figure of the two) the first time he was convicted. When you commit the same offence again your sentence tends to increase , that is the norm in the UK, when you're still under a suspended sentence then even more so.

There is no conspiracy against Tommy, he's just a fkin idiot. Simple.

I'm fully aware of what "over representation" means, you complete dimwit. The UK is apparently around 85% white. The figures for overall child sex abuse I've seen show that whites are responsible for more than 85%. In fact I think it may have been figures for convictions that led to a prison sentence. So for the most serious offences at least.

And the reason pond life like yourself are so focused on "grooming" even though Asians as a group are under represented across the board in child sex offences, is because you think it furthers your Muslim bashing agenda....You may be able to fool the mouth breathers....But those of us with half a brain....Not so much.


----------



## geeby112 (Mar 15, 2008)

Oioi said:


> This thread seems to of lost all sense of common sense.
> 
> Should these things be reported - Yes
> 
> ...


 One of the straight to the point decent answers here.

Should these scum get reported then yes , scum is scum no matter on skin colour or religion.

The problem with Tommy is his background criminal life plus former EDL his intentions seem wrong as all he does is he turns up when it's muslins in court.

Where was he when it was rolf Harris or other's? If he was fair he would be all over the uk reporting on every nonse making him the good guy.

Also these idiots that commit the crimes are not following no religion. Don't think they are following their duties on their beliefs. They're just dirty nonses like no other and deserve to be shamed.


----------



## TinTin10 (Nov 22, 2016)

MickeyE said:


> No, you are the utter moron my friend.
> 
> What you're basically saying is that two people charged with the same crime should automatically expect the same sentence. OK let me quickly point out why that is an idiotic assertion. Two drug dealers, one caught in possession of an ounce of cannabis the other in possession of 10kg.....exact same thing? same sentence?
> 
> ...


 We reached this impasse during the last discussion. Your brain just couldnt comprehend basic concepts being offered so you just asked the same banal questions over and over.

6.8% of the population responsible for 9% of all sexual offences......and you think thats underrepresented? You either dont know the meaning of the word or your arithmetic is severely lacking.

Whichever it is, its pretty meaningless. You have fingers and a device capable of connecting to the internet.....but please dont confuse that with a brain capable of critical thinking.


----------



## TinTin10 (Nov 22, 2016)

geeby112 said:


> One of the straight to the point decent answers here.
> 
> Should these scum get reported then yes , scum is scum no matter on skin colour or religion.
> 
> ...


 He didnt have to.....it was WELL reported by the mainstream media....

Ever wonder why Muslim grooming gangs aren't?


----------



## Falc76 (Sep 28, 2014)

geeby112 said:


> Where was he when it was rolf Harris or other's? If he was fair he would be all over the uk reporting on every nonse making him the good guy.


 Muppet. He wasn't there as he didn't need to be the so called news agencies were there reporting it. He goes where they don't why not ask the bbc itv sky news the papers why they're not reporting on these crimes. He was talking about this happening 10 years ago then the Rotherham cover up was exposed then every ****er jumped on the band wagon.


----------



## MickeyE (Sep 17, 2015)

TinTin10 said:


> He didnt have to.....it was WELL reported by the mainstream media....
> 
> *Ever wonder why Muslim grooming gangs aren't?*


 They are you dimwit. Barring celebrity paedo cases and pro football club coaches etc, proportionally, "grooming gangs" receive more media attention than any other area of child sex offences.


----------



## geeby112 (Mar 15, 2008)

Falc76 said:


> Muppet. He wasn't there as he didn't need to be the so called news agencies were there reporting it. He goes where they don't why not ask the bbc itv sky news the papers why they're not reporting on these crimes. He was talking about this happening 10 years ago then the Rotherham cover up was exposed then every ****er jumped on the band wagon.


 Muppet there's tons of "white" nonses that don't get reported neither why wasnt he there exposing them also? Seems it's only big names ,celebs who get attention.

And I've seen many times brown faces all lined up in papers.


----------



## Imy79 (Oct 19, 2007)

Falc76 said:


> Muppet. He wasn't there as he didn't need to be the so called news agencies were there reporting it. He goes where they don't why not ask the bbc itv sky news the papers why they're not reporting on these crimes. He was talking about this happening 10 years ago then the Rotherham cover up was exposed then every ****er jumped on the band wagon.


 erm, which part of committing contempt of court, don't you understand!

He can report as much as he wants, (AS we know he loves doing that!) but AFTER the trial, I'm sure he wants the paedos locked up doesn't he!. Before you jump on the bandwagon, it's nto a cover up, clearly is a high profile case with very young victims involved. I'm sure you don;t want the defence getting any ammunition....

He breached this before, hence the arrest, when will the tw*t and his followers learn!

Its quite ironic though for Tommy, Nazir Afzal is the guy is one of the senior British lawyers, who is leading the side of the victims and prosecution.

He even tweeted that they nearly lost the Rochdale grooming case because of the far right communication!!

The guy has convictions for mortgage fraud, travelling on a false passport, ABH and drug offences, a clear role model and a guy to stand up to British values and rights


----------



## geeby112 (Mar 15, 2008)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-32413502

Don't remember much about these cnuts? There's was no series of reconstruction programmes on the tv.

Like i I said they are all scum.


----------



## MickeyE (Sep 17, 2015)

TinTin10 said:


> We reached this impasse during the last discussion. Your brain just couldnt comprehend basic concepts being offered so you just asked the same banal questions over and over.
> 
> 6.8% of the population responsible for 9% of all sexual offences......and you think thats underrepresented? You either dont know the meaning of the word or your arithmetic is severely lacking.
> 
> Whichever it is, its pretty meaningless. You have fingers and a device capable of connecting to the internet.....but please dont confuse that with a brain capable of critical thinking.


 OK, for arguments sake if we accept those figures, that is an over representation of 2.2% is that really that huge? Does that really warrant people of your ilk continually trying to ram down everyone's throats that Muslims are a bunch of child rapists and sex cases?

Also If there is such a huge Asian/Muslim over representation in grooming gang offences yet there is still only a 2.2% over representation across all child sex offences. It naturally follows that Asians must be similarly under represented in the remaining areas of paedophilia, and other groups must be over represented......

So if this is not just a Muslim bashing thing, why are you and your type only ever shouting about "grooming gangs" . Do you think other areas of paedophilia like baby rape etc are not as worthy of your concern? Why don't you go and research these types of offences too and see which group is most responsible for those.


----------



## Imy79 (Oct 19, 2007)

geeby112 said:


> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-32413502
> 
> Don't remember much about these cnuts? There's was no series of reconstruction programmes on the tv.
> 
> Like i I said they are all scum.


 Exactly they are ALL scums and need to be locked up and the key thrown away.

Tommy and his followers, just don't seem to get it!


----------



## unclezillion (Sep 17, 2017)

TinTin10 said:


> 1. Uncited source
> 
> 2. From 2014.
> 
> ...


 https://fullfact.org/crime/what-do-we-know-about-ethnicity-people-involved-sexual-offences-against-children/


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

unclezillion said:


> try coming to a country where you are an ethnic minority and racism is tolerated and encouraged in law and you may then begin to understand how foreigners moving to the UK feel.
> 
> what saves you is that not everyone is the same and there is protection in grouping together, with like minded people, from racist morons!


 What the fvck are you on about? Saying racist things to people is a crime. Not giving someone a job because of their race is a crime. Are you on drugs?

If it was really that bad they'd leave. But no one does that. Moron.


----------



## InAndOut (Dec 3, 2015)

Imy79 said:


> erm, which part of committing contempt of court, don't you understand!
> 
> He can report as much as he wants, (AS we know he loves doing that!) but AFTER the trial, I'm sure he wants the paedos locked up doesn't he!. Before you jump on the bandwagon, it's nto a cover up, clearly is a high profile case with very young victims involved. I'm sure you don;t want the defence getting any ammunition....
> 
> ...


 Mortgage fraud? Why does everyone keep bringing this up? Like you lot haven't done anything wrong.

Drug offenses? Nearly every c**t in here is on drugs!

Ffs man up you bunch of cucks.


----------



## Falc76 (Sep 28, 2014)

I started this thread more to point out how they can arrest him judge him sentence him all in the space of a couple of hours and not a peep in the news!!! Yet he farts in public and the press are all over it.

This is the UK not Saudia Arabia or somewhere like that where they can lock you up and never be seen again.

Also contempt of court don't you have to be in court to be found in contempt not outside? I'm no legal so this may be wrong.


----------



## Falc76 (Sep 28, 2014)

InAndOut said:


> Drug offenses? Nearly every c**t in here is on drugs!
> 
> Ffs man up you bunch of cucks.


 Drugs? What drugs? We're not on drugs ere mate :lol:


----------



## unclezillion (Sep 17, 2017)

i am so pleased I was in the "anti fascist movement " of the 70's and 80's and remember fondly teaching the skins that there were others around who were a lot more handy than them


----------



## TinTin10 (Nov 22, 2016)

MickeyE said:


> OK, for arguments sake if we accept those figures, that is an over representation of 2.2% is that really that huge? Does that really warrant people of your ilk continually trying to ram down everyone's throats that Muslims are a bunch of child rapists and sex cases?
> 
> Also If there is such a huge Asian/Muslim over representation in grooming gang offences yet there is still only a 2.2% over representation across all child sex offences. It naturally follows that Asians must be similarly under represented in the remaining areas of paedophilia, and other groups must be over represented......
> 
> So if this is not just a Muslim bashing thing, why are you and your type only ever shouting about "grooming gangs" . Do you think other areas of paedophilia like baby rape etc are not as worthy of your concern? Why don't you go and research these types of offences too and see which group is most responsible for those.


 So now you agree theyre over represented? That was tough, even though the empirical data was there for you to see.

The issue is more to do with the selection of their victims. The main criteria is that they are invariably white. Im not sure what youre not getting about the sinister nature of that fact?

And I agree, we have our fair share of native nonces. The answer to the issue isnt to import more though surely? I mean, thats a huge price to pay for being multi-cultural.

Maybe youd be singing a different tune if Muslim men were banding together and targeting the arseholes of spineless white morons who are too scared to deal with facts because someone might call them racist? Cuz youd be in a wheelchair pal.


----------



## TinTin10 (Nov 22, 2016)

unclezillion said:


> https://fullfact.org/crime/what-do-we-know-about-ethnicity-people-involved-sexual-offences-against-children/


 Youve done it again.

Citing the source deals with point 1.

Il wait for your individual responses to the rest yeah?


----------



## TinTin10 (Nov 22, 2016)

MickeyE said:


> They are you dimwit. Barring celebrity paedo cases and pro football club coaches etc, proportionally, "grooming gangs" receive more media attention than any other area of child sex offences.


 Yeah because Rotherham received LOADS of coverage before the story was broken by so called 'right wing media'......

Do you get some kind of ********* kick out of talking absolute shite on this forum?


----------



## Bomber1966 (Aug 19, 2010)

https://thesecretbarrister.com/2018/05/25/what-has-happened-to-poor-tommy-robinson/

This is very recently been released owing to reporting restrictions imposed to protect ongoing trials.

this is sums up exactly what happened to Tommy R...... the author is the leading legal blogger in the UK.... he/she knows what he's talking about.... before you thinking of challenging the contents, don't bother... he/she is right on every point... Tommy Robinson walked right into this one and can have no complaints


----------



## MickeyE (Sep 17, 2015)

TinTin10 said:


> So now you agree theyre over represented? That was tough, even though the empirical data was there for you to see.
> 
> The issue is more to do with the selection of their victims. The main criteria is that they are invariably white. Im not sure what youre not getting about the sinister nature of that fact?
> 
> ...


 Are you colour blind mate?

"Empirical data"? I was purely going on the figs quoted in your post. As I said, even if we accept there's a 2.2% over representation, that really doesn't justify the level of outpouring of shite we get from your type re Muslims paedophiles.

So you only feel it's worth shouting about if Asian men abuse white pubescent girls but white men raping white babies and so on is not worthy of the same level of concern?

Ok makes sense!

And without defending any type of paedo scum , I would guess that rather than specifically targeting victims based on race,. the victims were targeted because they happened to be the ones hanging around the streets, who's parents didn't give a sht about them. I've read cases where 13 and 14 year old girls were trafficked around different areas for 3 or 4 days at a time. Who the fk lets their 13 year old stay away from home for that period of time?


----------



## TinTin10 (Nov 22, 2016)

MickeyE said:


> Are you colour blind mate?
> 
> "Empirical data"? I was purely going on the figs quoted in your post. As I said, even if we accept there's a 2.2% over representation, that really doesn't justify the level of outpouring of shite we get from your type re Muslims paedophiles.
> 
> ...


 We are at the point of no return again and youve turned into a broken record.

Learnt my lesson from last time, il waste no more of my time on your underdeveloped brain.


----------



## MickeyE (Sep 17, 2015)

TinTin10 said:


> Yeah because Rotherham received LOADS of coverage before the story was broken by so called 'right wing media'......
> 
> Do you get some kind of ********* kick out of talking absolute shite on this forum?


 Try googling Rotherham grooming gangs. :confused1: What a prize prat you are.


----------



## Imy79 (Oct 19, 2007)

InAndOut said:


> Mortgage fraud? Why does everyone keep bringing this up? Like you lot haven't done anything wrong.
> 
> Drug offenses? Nearly every c**t in here is on drugs!
> 
> Ffs man up you bunch of cucks.


 I get your point! It was just to prove Tommy R isn't the saviour for us and a role model for us British!.

The point is, if he was that concerned, why does he try to cause more harm than fixing issues. This is a great example, when there is a reason for him to not being there, he twists the agenda and goes on about these Muslim gangs being protected.

Clearly his motives are much more....


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

@InAndOut I'm sure mortgage fraud is as little as lying about income. The same as loan fraud is lying about income even if you keep up to making payments etc. Fair stupid IMO.


----------



## unclezillion (Sep 17, 2017)

Oioi said:


> @InAndOut I'm sure mortgage fraud is as little as lying about income. The same as loan fraud is lying about income even if you keep up to making payments etc. Fair stupid IMO.


 The judge said

"Robinson was a "fixer" who had introduced others to fraudulent mortgage broker Deborah Rothschild." there you go trying to rewrite history again.

don't forget he was also joiled for 10 months for traveling to the USA on someone elses passport. *he is in the right place*


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

unclezillion said:


> The judge said
> 
> "Robinson was a "fixer" who had introduced others to fraudulent mortgage broker Deborah Rothschild." there you go trying to rewrite history again.
> 
> don't forget he was also joiled for 10 months for traveling to the USA on someone elses passport. *he is in the right place*


 What the fuuk are you on about trying to rewrite history?

For a start I didn't quote you d1ckhead nor was I speaking about Tony! Wind your lefty, delusional neck in ay? Not surprised it ratteld your p1ss.

I was talking anout the bare minimum of the offence.


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Bomber1966 said:


> https://thesecretbarrister.com/2018/05/25/what-has-happened-to-poor-tommy-robinson/
> 
> This is very recently been released owing to reporting restrictions imposed to protect ongoing trials.
> 
> this is sums up exactly what happened to Tommy R...... the author is the leading legal blogger in the UK.... he/she knows what he's talking about.... before you thinking of challenging the contents, don't bother... he/she is right on every point... Tommy Robinson walked right into this one and can have no complaints


 Trying to demonise Tommy at this point via posting such articles and publications will blow up in the face of those who are now backtracking, playing catch up with real life reporting. Reporting from the people from all around the world. The cat is out of the bag so now this mainstream reporting is trying to tarnish tommy because of his past connection to the EDL calling him racist etc will only fan the flames and the peoples hunger for truth. This will entice people to react and force them into action. We can see plain and clearly what the establishment is trying to do by enforcing its censorship. Censorship did not work, there is a public outcry for honest real reporting and the rights of the people of this great land to be able to speak out without fear of arrest and imprisonment. It is apparent that the mainstream media are part of the problem keeping the public as a whole in the dark about the real issues which are occurring throughout this land.

Tommy has the balls to stand up to the establishment and report on subjects which have been swept under the carpet and appeased by local and central government for decades. As a farther I applaud tommy and his ternasity to out these rape gangs irrespective of colour and creed. For risking his name through the slander and the labels you get by exposing what is really going on in this country. Racist, bigot, far right etc etc and for what? Telling the truth!!!

Wake up people... It could be your son or daughter next!!!

https://www.mirror.co.uk/news/uk-news/english-defence-league-founder-tommy-12616030


----------



## unclezillion (Sep 17, 2017)

Oioi said:


> What the fuuk are you on about trying to rewrite history?
> 
> For a start I didn't quote you d1ckhead nor was I speaking about Tony! Wind your lefty, delusional neck in ay? Not surprised it ratteld your p1ss.
> 
> I was talking anout the bare minimum of the offence.





> I'm sure mortgage fraud is as little as lying about income.


 since the 70's you guys have been all mouth and no substance! I can see nothing has changed  i took out Tyndal's main boys and i'm pretty sure I can do it again  even at my age


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

unclezillion said:


> since the 70's you guys have been all mouth and no substance! I can see nothing has changed  i took out Tyndal's main boys and i'm pretty sure I can do it again  even at my age


 Shurrup ye wally giving it big licks!

No one cares how "hard" you are nor does anyone care who's "boys you took out".

In this day and age your nothing but another boring voice online trying to tell a story no one asked to hear.

I didn't address you in my original statement. I wasn't interested then and I'm not interested now.

Sorry Internet gangsta zero fuuks given


----------



## trey1 (Aug 10, 2015)

unclezillion said:


> since the 70's you guys have been all mouth and no substance! I can see nothing has changed  i took out Tyndal's main boys and i'm pretty sure I can do it again  even at my age


 BET U COULDNT TAKE OUT FERRYHILL MAIN MAN

@LeeDaLifter


----------



## trey1 (Aug 10, 2015)

unclezillion said:


> since the 70's you guys have been all mouth and no substance! I can see nothing has changed  i took out Tyndal's main boys and i'm pretty sure I can do it again  even at my age


 which 1 are u?


----------



## Varg (May 17, 2010)

The-Real-Deal said:


> Trying to demonise Tommy at this point via posting such articles and publications will blow up in the face of those who are now backtracking, playing catch up with real life reporting. Reporting from the people from all around the world. The cat is out of the bag so now this mainstream reporting is trying to tarnish tommy because of his past connection to the EDL calling him racist etc will only fan the flames and the peoples hunger for truth. This will entice people to react and force them into action. We can see plain and clearly what the establishment is trying to do by enforcing its censorship. Censorship did not work, there is a public outcry for honest real reporting and the rights of the people of this great land to be able to speak out without fear of arrest and imprisonment. It is apparent that the mainstream media are part of the problem keeping the public as a whole in the dark about the real issues which are occurring throughout this land.
> 
> Tommy has the balls to stand up to the establishment and report on subjects which have been swept under the carpet and appeased by local and central government for decades. As a farther I applaud tommy and his ternasity to out these rape gangs irrespective of colour and creed. For risking his name through the slander and the labels you get by exposing what is really going on in this country. Racist, bigot, far right etc etc and for what? Telling the truth!!!
> 
> ...


 Reporting on ongoing cases runs the risk of the trial falling apart, and the culprits being allowed free. It has happened before.

There's a reason he (and all media outlets) are restricted on reporting on it *while the trial is ongoing*, and it isn't to do with freedom of speech.


----------



## unclezillion (Sep 17, 2017)

Patrick Harrington has not seen me since the 80's. 10-1 he would literally s**t himself if he did 

Taking out has more than one meaning. i was undercover in the NF for a couple of years 

ps the Griffin/Webster gay affair did happen :thumbup1:


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Varg said:


> Reporting on ongoing cases runs the risk of the trial falling apart, and the culprits being allowed free. It has happened before.
> 
> There's a reason he (and all media outlets) are restricted on reporting on it *while the trial is ongoing*, and it isn't to do with freedom of speech.


 The information he gave out was already public, it was available to be seen. He did not breach anything.


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

unclezillion said:


> Patrick Harrington has not seen me since the 80's. 10-1 he would literally s**t himself if he did
> 
> Taking out has more than one meaning. i was undercover in the NF for a couple of years


 Absolutely no one cares


----------



## unclezillion (Sep 17, 2017)

> The information he gave out was already public, it was available to be seen. He did not breach anything.


 then no doubt he will be free soon as it is all on camera  & we are still subject to European law


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

Oioi said:


> Absolutely no one cares


 It's left wing James Bond. Show some respect. :lol:


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

EpicSquats said:


> It's left wing James Bond. Show some respect. :lol:


 I will slapping with my cock if he is not careful


----------



## TinTin10 (Nov 22, 2016)

Frandeman said:


> I will slapping with my cock if he is not careful


 Think thats what hes after really.....


----------



## InAndOut (Dec 3, 2015)

Oioi said:


> @InAndOut I'm sure mortgage fraud is as little as lying about income. The same as loan fraud is lying about income even if you keep up to making payments etc. Fair stupid IMO.


 Mate if you tell lenders/lawyers/estate agents your real income/finances you're doing yourself a disservice.

These people are going on like Mother Teresa, pulling out the mortgage fraud card like it's something to be ashamed of.


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

Muslim kills three people in Belgium. Happened today. Religion of peace strikes again.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-europe-44289404

Come on lefties, show me all the non-Muslims doing this sort of thing in Europe? You can't.


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)




----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

unclezillion said:


> then no doubt he will be free soon as it is all on camera  & we are still subject to European law


 Doubt it... The establishment are crapping themselves.. They tested the public waters with the arrest of Paul Golding and Jayda Fransen for what was deemed as hate crime. Again the common denominator is the rape of young girls triggering these confrontations. You need to ask yourself why is the establishment locking people up for confronting and outing these rapists, these people are grooming children for sex, they are raping children! How is that a hate crime? I understand that everyone is entitled to a fair hearing but FFS do not sweep this s**t under the carpet and protect the perpetrators of these heinous crimes because of their skin colour or creed. Where is Tommy's fair hearing? The people know what is going on thanks to people like Tommy and want the authorities to act and not hide/censor the truth and publically out these degenerate perverts. Until this becomes the norm these crimes against vulnerable young children will continu.

The establishment are now reeling in a backlash of contempt for their handling of these cases and the subsequent embarrassment caused by the reporting of their own catastrophic failure to uphold the law and protect the innocent. The paul golding and Jayda arrest gave the establishment the confidence to arrest Tommy on what are shaky grounds to say the leased due to the lack of public response. This has bit them on the proverbial arse in this case. Tommy has a massive following simply because he reports the truth and tells it how it is.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-43320121


----------



## TinTin10 (Nov 22, 2016)

*Leftist morons of UKM*: " im gonna post another article defending Islam as a religion of pea..........oh f**k another allahu akbar killing spree...."


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)




----------



## unclezillion (Sep 17, 2017)

read idiots https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Terrorism_in_the_United_Kingdom


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Wikipedia


----------



## InAndOut (Dec 3, 2015)

unclezillion said:


> Patrick Harrington has not seen me since the 80's. 10-1 he would literally s**t himself if he did
> 
> Taking out has more than one meaning. i was undercover in the NF for a couple of years
> 
> ps the Griffin/Webster gay affair did happen :thumbup1:


 You really are a thunder-cvnt of the highest order pal.


----------



## unclezillion (Sep 17, 2017)

like it or not the Irish have been responsible for the vast majority of terrorist attacks in England and the rest of GB

see http://www.start.umd.edu/


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

unclezillion said:


> like it or not the Irish have been responsible for the vast majority of terrorist attacks in England and the rest of GB
> 
> see http://www.start.umd.edu/


 Yes, the Irish are the big threat these days. You utter plum.


----------



## Kazza61 (Jun 14, 2008)

Lowkii said:


> Why are you quoting old testament law that was written for a specific group of people (The Jews)? The New Testament (For all people) does not say Homosexuals be put to death. Yes, it's a sin, that's as far as the Bible takes it. Islam is still throwing gay people off roofs.


 Good for you that you can not only claim to be Christian but can completely disregard the bits of Bible you are not that keen on. What a convenient religion Christianity is. I'm not sure how many gay people have been thrown off roofs in the UK by the Islamic religion recently (probably none?) but I do know the UK was more than happy to throw them in jail up until the 1960's and even today, sections of UK society see it as a jolly good fun to go and beat them up on a Saturday night. I'm not so sure the moral high-ground is ours just yet.


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

unclezillion said:


> read idiots https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Terrorism_in_the_United_Kingdom


 https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/w**ker


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)




----------



## TinTin10 (Nov 22, 2016)

Kazza61 said:


> Good for you that you can not only claim to be Christian but can completely disregard the bits of Bible you are not that keen on. What a convenient religion Christianity is. I'm not sure how many gay people have been thrown off roofs in the UK by the Islamic religion recently (probably none?) but I do know the UK was more than happy to throw them in jail up until the 1960's and even today, sections of UK society see it as a jolly good fun to go and beat them up on a Saturday night. I'm not so sure the moral high-ground is ours just yet.


 Have you never heard of the reformation? Of the new testament?

IMO ALL religion is bonkers, but Islam is very sure that there can be no reform, hence why any Muslim who questions it is denigrated/threatened/actually murdered.

These types of arguments boils my piss, it takes you two seconds to check this but youd rather make me type this response for the fu**ing 1000000th time.


----------



## TinTin10 (Nov 22, 2016)

EpicSquats said:


> Yes, the Irish are the big threat these days. You utter plum.


 We need to watch out for them Romans mate......


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

TinTin10 said:


> We need to watch out for them Romans mate......


 And the Vikings, don't forget the Vikings.


----------



## Kazza61 (Jun 14, 2008)

TinTin10 said:


> Have you never heard of the reformation? Of the new testament?
> 
> IMO ALL religion is bonkers, but Islam is very sure that there can be no reform, hence why any Muslim who questions it is denigrated/threatened/actually murdered.
> 
> These types of arguments boils my piss, it takes you two seconds to check this but youd rather make me type this response for the fu**ing 1000000th time.


 Firstly, I didn't make you type anything - I was responding to someone else but you used your own free will to jump in and respond - good for you - it is a public forum after all.

Secondly, whilst it is great that some sections of the Christian faith think they can fvck about with the the Bible and call it reformation, large swathes of Christians do not and contine to take the Bible as originally sold - aka they believe the entire Bible to be the (so-called) word of God.

Finally, on one point we absolutely agree - ALL religion is bonkers. No point giving examples of one of them being a bit more bonkers than the others - even Christianity has a very dark history.


----------



## DaPump (Aug 30, 2017)

Hmmm would never have guessed this thread would have turned into a slagging match! :lol:


----------



## TinTin10 (Nov 22, 2016)

Kazza61 said:


> Firstly, I didn't make you type anything - I was responding to someone else but you used your own free will to jump in and respond - good for you - it is a public forum after all.
> 
> Secondly, whilst it is great that some sections of the Christian faith think they can fvck about with the the Bible and call it reformation, large swathes of Christians do not and contine to take the Bible as originally sold - aka they believe the entire Bible to be the (so-called) word of God.
> 
> Finally, on one point we absolutely agree - ALL religion is bonkers. No point giving examples of one of them being a bit more bonkers than the others - even Christianity has a very dark history.


 You can lead a horse to water, but can cant change the fact it has the IQ of a horse.

Youve just wasted your earlier point, ' very dark HISTORY'. If we were talking about crusade periods, id say the religion in most need of reform due the massive amount of people it was killing would be Christianity.

But newsflash mate, its 2018. Youve got morals and ethics from 1600 years ago being applied TO THE LETTER in this day and age.

You must like seeing kids splattered across the streets of Manchester or something?

How about stopping the boring leftists cuckholded tactic of whataboutery.....and call a spade a spade? You wont though, cuz someone might scream 'Waycisssss' and that makes you s**t your pants doesn't it?


----------



## TinTin10 (Nov 22, 2016)

EpicSquats said:


> And the Vikings, don't forget the Vikings.


 Them Sumerians aswell....... VERY dark history but still equally as threatening and worthy of attention today obvs cuz logic.


----------



## lewdylewd (May 18, 2015)

The sufferagetes (sp?) Were nothing but fire raising, bomb using, murdering terrorists but now everyone goes on like they were heros.

Don't know why I found this relevant I just found myself thinking it when reading this thread.


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

What about Napoleon and um Henry the 8th? Shut the fvck up about Muslim rape gangs lads.


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

@Matt6210 not like you to miss a good old shiit sling


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

Just looked up this movie called " mixed kebab "

should I watch it ? Thoughts ?

x


----------



## Kazza61 (Jun 14, 2008)

TinTin10 said:


> You wont though, cuz someone might scream 'Waycisssss' and that makes you s**t your pants doesn't it?


 What the fvck is 'Waycisssss'? A word your superior IQ came up with? I doubt whatever it is it won't cause me to sh1t my pants.

So because I point out that Christianity is as idiotic as every other religion (in my view) you have extrapolated from that that I find the notion of children being blown up to be pleasing?? You are a sick and irrational fvck and debating any further with you would be futile and a waste of my time.


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

There's no anti-white agenda, so don't worry lads......

Meanwhile, on a totally different subject, the London's walking and cycling commissioner has said that London cyclists are "too white, male and middle class." You couldn't make it up. London really is a den of left wing sh1theads. So if you're riding a bike round London, and you're white, you might be told to stop and walk. You fvcking nazi.

https://www.independent.co.uk/news/uk/home-news/cycling-london-uk-sadiq-khan-bikes-race-class-gender-a8367916.html

In before the UKM lefties say nazis used to ride bikes and Hitler owned a BMX.


----------



## TinTin10 (Nov 22, 2016)

Kazza61 said:


> What the fvck is 'Waycisssss'? A word your superior IQ came up with? I doubt whatever it is it won't cause me to sh1t my pants.
> 
> So because I point out that Christianity is as idiotic as every other religion (in my view) you have extrapolated from that that I find the notion of children being blown up to be pleasing?? You are a sick and irrational fvck and debating any further with you would be futile and a waste of my time.


 No.......I pointed out ALL religion is bonkers, you attempted to use the fact that a lot of atrocities were committed in the name of Christianity pre-reformation, so that somehow makes it acceptable that Islam is taking the whip-hand now?

Hence my comment.

The wayciss (racist) thing, il take as another one of your absolutely knee-slapping, rip-roaring jokes you post on here from time to time and leave it at that.


----------



## InAndOut (Dec 3, 2015)

anna1 said:


> Just been playing with my mixed kebab
> 
> Wanna watch it ? Thoughts ?
> 
> x


 I'm in


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

unclezillion said:


> like it or not the Irish have been responsible for the vast majority of terrorist attacks in England and the rest of GB
> 
> see http://www.start.umd.edu/


 your vegan yes?


----------



## MM84 (Jun 8, 2017)

anna1 said:


> Just been playing with my minced kebab.
> 
> Wanna watch it ? Thoughts ?
> 
> x


 :whistling:


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

MM84 said:


> :whistling:


 :lol:

yeah , you're right . Sounds too gay

I'll prolly watch " Bender's Mountain " instead

x


----------



## GMDJ (Mar 9, 2016)

unclezillion said:


> like it or not the Irish have been responsible for the vast majority of terrorist attacks in England and the rest of GB
> 
> see http://www.start.umd.edu/


 We are obviously talking about now, why not include vikings then? Pretty sure they killed thousands. This is a pathetic argument that left wing extremists use to defend Muslims.


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)




----------



## ILLBehaviour (Dec 20, 2014)

EpicSquats said:


> There's no anti-white agenda, so don't worry lads......
> 
> Meanwhile, on a totally different subject, the London's walking and cycling commissioner has said that London cyclists are "too white, male and middle class." You couldn't make it up. London really is a den of left wing sh1theads. So if you're riding a bike round London, and you're white, you might be told to stop and walk. You fvcking nazi.
> 
> ...


 We must not forget "Black Bikes Matter"


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

ILLBehaviour said:


> We must not forget "Black Bikes Matter"


 White cock matters

All bitches want BBC now


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Rochdale : https://www.mirror.co.uk/tv/tv-news/who-real-rochdale-grooming-gang-10434880

Rotherham : https://www.independent.co.uk/news/uk/crime/rotherham-grooming-gangs-1500-victims-investigation-police-national-crime-agency-pakistani-white-a8219971.html

Oxford: http://www.oxfordmail.co.uk/news/16113260.Oxford_child_sex_gang_who_ran__predatory__grooming_ring_is_convicted/

Leeds: https://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/uknews/crime/10146369/Oxford-sex-grooming-gang-jailed-for-life.html

Derby: http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-derbyshire-11799797

Birmingham: https://www.mirror.co.uk/news/uk-news/depraved-grooming-gang-who-raped-12246302

Ipswitch: http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-suffolk-21048865

High wycombe: http://www.bucksfreepress.co.uk/news/15328594.JAILED__Asian_child_sex_gang_preyed_on_schoolgirl_they_drugged_with_cannabis_and_heroin/

Norwich

Burnley

Leicester

Middlesbrough

Newcastle

Peterborough

Bristol

Duesbury

Halifax

Telford

We have a nationwide problem. Google these cities and you will find disturbing cases where young girls have been groomed. There is one common denominator in all of these cases. This is only the tip of the iceberg.


----------



## Tonk007 (Jan 1, 2012)

*Tommy arrested by the jew supremacists of the world !!!*

*Free the world of jew supremacists NOW! The jewish power structure support and defend all the pedophile rings, one of their own pedo's was outed as being a parliamentarian years ago- Its the jew supremacist folks, and always has been.*

*The jews are behind all the censorship, the arrests, & the terrorism of the entire world !!*

*PS THERE WERE ALSO ATLEAST THREE SIKH DEFENDANTS IN THE LEEDS TRAIL*

*NOT JUST MUSLIMS. *


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Irrespective of kind, colour and creed this s**t needs to be exposed and stopped dead in its tracks. its disgusting degenerate behaviour perpetrated by grown men on children and young girls in many many parts of the country. Forget race, forget skin colour, forget religion. Stop this from happening to the children of great britain. As you can now see these gangs are being prosecuted but they need to be deterred from doing this in the first place. They must be alienated by the communities in which they take place however, this does not seem to be the case. We need tougher legal measures to implicate and prosecute people who know this is happening and remain silent.

The mainstream media has a moral obligation to expose and report this thus shaming the offending communities to expose and stop this from happening from within. Instead they have been seen to hide and cover up these cases censored their reporting for fear of public reprisal. I say tough, if you are prepared to commit these crimes then you must be prepared to take the consequences. and face the opinions of the public as a whole.


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

Tonk007 said:


> *Tommy arrested by the jew supremacists of the world !!!*
> 
> *Free the world of jew supremacists NOW! The jewish power structure support and defend all the pedophile rings, one of their own pedo's was outed as being a parliamentarian years ago- Its the jew supremacist folks, and always has been.*
> 
> ...


 Are you a schizophrenic? Why are you defending Tommy Robinson now all of a sudden?


----------



## unclezillion (Sep 17, 2017)

there has been Irish terrorism this decade but we won't let that spoil your puling


----------



## TinTin10 (Nov 22, 2016)

unclezillion said:


> there has been Irish terrorism this decade but we won't let that spoil your puling


 So we should chuck just as much money/time/attention into stopping irish terrorism next year as we should Islamic terrorism?

Are you aware of how utterly fu**ing stupid 99% of your posts are?

No wonder you used to be gash anti-fasc......youre exactly the type of moron that's spawned todays bunch of clowns.


----------



## unclezillion (Sep 17, 2017)

TinTin10 said:


> No wonder you used to be gash anti-fasc......youre exactly the type of moron that's spawned todays bunch of clowns.


 there is no used to be about it


----------



## Falc76 (Sep 28, 2014)

Have you read the spin in the papers today, the judge stated that Tommy reading the names of the defendants was contempt of court and risked the trial collapsing.

Tommy read the list in the livestream from a BBC article which was already out in the public domain.

The list of defendants is publicly available on the court website! If you search google for that particular case you will find pictures and details of the suspects already printed by nearly every national UK newspaper.

So what did Tommy do that nearly every other reporter has not already done?

You have to ask yourself the question - why would one reporter outside a court case reading a charge sheet already publicly available across a number of sources suddenly risk collapsing the case?

Every single other case across England is public and reported on. You will never hear a judge stating that by the newspapers reporting on it they are in some way prejudicing the case.

Do not be fooled by the corrupt ruling elite and instead ask yourself why are these type of cases shrouded in secrecy when no other cases across the UK are? The answer is simple, the establishment do not want the public to know the full extent and horror going on across this country facilitated by that very same establishment for decades due to a fear of being called racist.

Tommy is exposing areas that the state would rather were swept under the carpet and for that they are trying to have him silenced or preferably murdered in prison by Islamic gangs.

Have you ever heard of another case where someone was arrested, tried, sentenced and transferred to prison all within the space of 3 hours? No, because it has never happened before.

To top it all off they then tried to cover it up and impose state censorship report restrictions so that no one would know what they had done. This just made the story global with thousands protesting over the weekend. They were left with no other option but to lift the restriction as it had caused outrage.

Copied and pasted NOT my words.

Thought it might interest those who said he was in contempt of court how can this be when this states the information he read out is freely available and it's on the courts own website!!!!!


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)




----------



## JohhnyC (Mar 16, 2015)

Falc76 said:


> Have you read the spin in the papers today, the judge stated that Tommy reading the names of the defendants was contempt of court and risked the trial collapsing.
> 
> Tommy read the list in the livestream from a BBC article which was already out in the public domain.
> 
> ...


 This is the real issue here. The rest of it is a red herring and just distracting the underlying ingrained problems in this country.

This country is f**ked, when you get 1000's of little youngsters raped and used as sex toys in a 1st world country, and its ignored or covered up something dramatic needs to change.

The problems in the pakistani community are shocking to say the least. Even the pakistanis who try to change it are silenced


----------



## MickeyE (Sep 17, 2015)

For anyone who still thinks Tommy's been hard done by, here's the vid that got him sent down. just watch the first 1 min. he taunts defendants (in an ongoing trial) and then rambles on some BS to the camera about them not showing any guilt or shame....it's an ongoing trial...they have yet to be found guilty of anything.






The case in question was subject to a reporting ban to protect the integrity of the trial and to ensure that arguments cannot be made that the jury has been unduly influenced. After the trial is over the press/anyone can say whatever they like(within the bounds of libel/slander laws)

So even if he was a legitimate impartial journalist/observer (which he's clearly not) simply reporting on proceedings, he would still be breaking the law. but his style of "reporting"(for want of a better word) outside a courthouse with a trial in progress would be contempt of court even if there weren't any reporting restrictions on the case.

So he and his braindead followers can really have no valid complaint.


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

MickeyE said:


> For anyone who still thinks Tommy's been hard done by, here's the vid that got him sent down. just watch the first 1 min. he taunts defendants (in an ongoing trial) and then rambles on some BS to the camera about them not showing any guilt or shame....it's an ongoing trial...they have yet to be found guilty of anything.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 You my friend are either a blinkered idiot or you condone and try to defend these pedophile child rape gangs.

Now go get your water pump fixed for over £800! speaks volumes


----------



## Imy79 (Oct 19, 2007)

MickeyE said:


> For anyone who still thinks Tommy's been hard done by, here's the vid that got him sent down. just watch the first 1 min. he taunts defendants (in an ongoing trial) and then rambles on some BS to the camera about them not showing any guilt or shame....it's an ongoing trial...they have yet to be found guilty of anything.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 This is the bit these guys are totally missing and going off on a tangent, just like he does!....

As most of them are patriotic just like Tommy, much more than us, abide by BRITISH LAW.  Clearly not in his case.....


----------



## Imy79 (Oct 19, 2007)

The-Real-Deal said:


> You my friend are either a blinkered idiot or you condone and try to defend these pedophile child rape gangs.
> 
> Now go get your water pump fixed for over £800! speaks volumes


 I'm sure no one in their right mind will will ever defend any child rape gang, regardless of colour or background.

The point is this country has laws and restrictions, you have to abide by them, that's the point, he isn't, then claims victim.......


----------



## JohhnyC (Mar 16, 2015)

Imy79 said:


> I'm sure no one in their right mind will will ever defend any child rape gang, regardless of colour or background.
> 
> The point is this country has laws and restrictions, you have to abide by them, that's the point, he isn't, then claims victim.......


 i agree, the problem is he is a catalyst for a lot of grave and legitimate problems in this country, hence the backlash. Whether its an adequate punishment and he is being treated in the same vain as anyone else, i am not sure, we need to compare it to other similar cases.

How anyone can rape little kids is beyond me they should be playing with their dolls, on the bikes etc.

I would shoot them dead without compassion, anger nor remorse.


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Imy79 said:


> I'm sure no one in their right mind will will ever defend any child rape gang, regardless of colour or background.
> 
> The point is this country has laws and restrictions, you have to abide by them, that's the point, he isn't, then claims victim.......


 He did not give any other information out other than was already in the public domain information that was readily available even accessible on the court's own website!

I agree everyone has the right to a fair and just hearing inclusive of tommy himself. He did not set foot on court property he only REITERATED information which was already public.


----------



## Falc76 (Sep 28, 2014)

MickeyE said:


> For anyone who still thinks Tommy's been hard done by, here's the vid that got him sent down. just watch the first 1 min. he taunts defendants (in an ongoing trial) and then rambles on some BS to the camera about them not showing any guilt or shame....it's an ongoing trial...they have yet to be found guilty of anything.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Are you for real? He taunted a Peado so ****in what guess what Rolf Harris was taunted too about what he's done what's the difference?

Its not contempt if your talking about what's already out in the public domain ffs did you read the post in its entirety? What he said was and is freely available to view.

Who are you to decide his followers are brain dead? Why because you don't agree so their wrong and your right lmao do us a favour.


----------



## Imy79 (Oct 19, 2007)

JohhnyC said:


> i agree, the problem is he is a catalyst for a lot of grave and legitimate problems in this country, hence the backlash. Whether its an adequate punishment and he is being treated in the same vain as anyone else, i am not sure, we need to compare it to other similar cases.
> 
> How anyone can rape little kids is beyond me they should be playing with their dolls, on the bikes etc.
> 
> I would shoot them dead without compassion, anger nor remorse.


 Very true, clearly by streaming it live on his Facebook, he was asking for it. Got red handed so to speak, of course being who is, bought more attention to him than maybe in other cases. DOoing it live on a public domain, I think if it was anyone, they woudl be reprimanded.

I totally agree with you, if found guilty of those kind of crimes, shoot them. How can you even think of doing such a despicable act, let alone carry it out. Just makes you totally sick.


----------



## Falc76 (Sep 28, 2014)

DaPump said:


> Hmmm would never have guessed this thread would have turned into a slagging match! :lol:


 In the history of threads this is THE thread to expect opinions to differ :thumb


----------



## Falc76 (Sep 28, 2014)

Let's look at it like this whatever's the governments agenda in silencing the press has backfired spectacularly.

Theres protests all over not just UK seen them in US Australia Belgium and a few others.

Well done to the idiots in charge :beer:


----------



## Kazza61 (Jun 14, 2008)

The rights or wrongs aside, and I guess we won't hear about it, but would be interesting to see how Tommy's time in the nick goes. I bet it's not long before he's asking to be put on the VP (Vulnerable Prisoner) wing. I'm sure he's going to as devisive on the inside as he is on the outside. More interestingly, also on VP wing (or any wing these days come to that) will be some of the very same people he has campaigned against - and a lot of nonces. Would be a great fly-on-the-wall Channel 5 doc.


----------



## JohhnyC (Mar 16, 2015)

Imy79 said:


> Very true, clearly by streaming it live on his Facebook, he was asking for it. Got red handed so to speak, of course being who is, bought more attention to him than maybe in other cases. DOoing it live on a public domain, I think if it was anyone, they woudl be reprimanded.
> 
> I totally agree with you, if found guilty of those kind of crimes, shoot them. How can you even think of doing such a despicable act, let alone carry it out. Just makes you totally sick.


 like the rotherham case mate when the police and politicians just didn't want to know. How cowardly can you get! How can a man look at himself in the mirror knowing full well he didn't have the balls to do anything.


----------



## Imy79 (Oct 19, 2007)

The-Real-Deal said:


> He did not give any other information out other than was already in the public domain information that was readily available even accessible on the court's own website!
> 
> I agree everyone has the right to a fair and just hearing inclusive of tommy himself. He did not set foot on court property he only REITERATED information which was already public.


 So his been locked up for not committing a crime?

I think that's incorrect his defending lawyer admitted to his mistake. Otherwise, if he had a strong case, then I'm sure he would not have been locked up. He was influencing a fair justice system, he deserved it.

Even though, they might be guilty, I suppose we have to respect the law of the land and the justice system. As hard it is to accept with these horrendous cases.

I'm sure he be watching over his shoulder in prison, not exactly going to be Mr popular


----------



## Imy79 (Oct 19, 2007)

Falc76 said:


> Let's look at it like this whatever's the governments agenda in silencing the press has backfired spectacularly.
> 
> Theres protests all over not just UK seen them in US Australia Belgium and a few others.
> 
> Well done to the idiots in charge :beer:


 Its not about silencing, he broke the law, he was in the dock and found guilty.


----------



## Imy79 (Oct 19, 2007)

JohhnyC said:


> like the rotherham case mate when the police and politicians just didn't want to know. How cowardly can you get! How can a man look at himself in the mirror knowing full well he didn't have the balls to do anything.


 Yes, i totally agree with you, total failings!, how can those guys sleep at night. As guilty as the culprits in my opinion.


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Imy79 said:


> So his been locked up for not committing a crime?
> 
> I think that's incorrect his defending lawyer admitted to his mistake. Otherwise, if he had a strong case, then I'm sure he would not have been locked up. He was influencing a fair justice system, he deserved it.
> 
> Even though, they might be guilty, I suppose we have to respect the law of the land and the justice system. As hard it is to accept with these horrendous cases.


 He did not break the law !


----------



## Imy79 (Oct 19, 2007)

Kazza61 said:


> The rights or wrongs aside, and I guess we won't hear about it, but would be interesting to see how Tommy's time in the nick goes. I bet it's not long before he's asking to be put on the VP (Vulnerable Prisoner) wing. I'm sure he's going to as devisive on the inside as he is on the outside. More interestingly, also on VP wing (or any wing these days come to that) will be some of the very same people he has campaigned against - and a lot of nonces. Would be a great fly-on-the-wall Channel 5 doc.


 Very true, that would be interesting!


----------



## Imy79 (Oct 19, 2007)

The-Real-Deal said:


> He did not break the law !


 Genuinely, why has he been locked up then?

He has been in contempt of court order before and was warned, if he does it again, he will be put in prison.


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

JohhnyC said:


> like the rotherham case mate when the police and politicians just didn't want to know. How cowardly can you get! How can a man look at himself in the mirror knowing full well he didn't have the balls to do anything.


 Tomy got balls of steel :thumb


----------



## Kazza61 (Jun 14, 2008)

Imy79 said:


> Its not about silencing, he broke the law, he was in the dock and found guilty.


 He actually pleaded guilty so it was pretty straightforward really.


----------



## Falc76 (Sep 28, 2014)

Imy79 said:


> Its not about silencing, he broke the law, he was in the dock and found guilty.


 Do us a favour pal give yer head a shake.

When was the last time you read about someone being arrested judged sentenced and locked up in a matter of hours?

I started this thread to highlight just that not what he's done or not done but how the system can act so quickly in locking him up we're they afraid of bailing him and him speaking out more there's more to it than meets the eye pal.

I for one don't follow every case that's being held but I know I've never heard of someone being banged up so quickly


----------



## Imy79 (Oct 19, 2007)

Falc76 said:


> Do us a favour pal give yer head a shake.
> 
> When was the last time you read about someone being arrested judged sentenced and locked up in a matter of hours?
> 
> ...


 No need for me to give my head a shake.

I'm sure we can debate this civilised.

"Depending on the case and the nature of the breaches involved, the *court* has the power to *order* community service or a fine, and, in cases of the most serious and repeated breaches, a *court* can have the power to issue a prison sentence, although this is very rare indeed as often the parent *breaching* the *order* is also

His been warned previously for doing this hence, why the conviction. If he did it for the first time, nothing would have happened, he was warned for breaching and doing similar previously. If you have been in the dock before and told off for doing something and the consequences for repeating the mistake, I think its fair his been locked up. Hence his guilty submission


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Imy79 said:


> Genuinely, why has he been locked up then?


 The judge in charge of the grooming rape gang case saw tommy out of a window and instructed the female officer stood next to him to arrest Tommy. It's that simple. They had no charge so came up with a charge of breach of the peace. He (Tommy) was then brought straight to the same judge and sentenced with contempt and imprisoned for 13 months. The judge was a witness, a judge, a jury and prosecution. This was all done within the space of a couple of hrs. THIS IS A GROSS MISCONDUCT and a MISCARRIAGE OF JUSTICE.


----------



## Varg (May 17, 2010)

The-Real-Deal said:


> You my friend are either a blinkered idiot or you condone and try to defend these pedophile child rape gangs.
> 
> Now go get your water pump fixed for over £800! speaks volumes


 Clearly you are the one who condones these child rape gangs, since you are in favour of actions which will likely lead to the collapse of the case and the defendants walking free.


----------



## Imy79 (Oct 19, 2007)

The-Real-Deal said:


> The judge in charge of the grooming rape gang case saw tommy out of a window and instructed the female officer stood next to him to arrest Tommy. It's that simple. They had no charge so came up with a charge of breach of the peace. He (Tommy) was then brought straight to the same judge and sentenced with contempt and imprisoned for 13 months. The judge was a witness, a judge, a jury and prosecution. This was all done within the space of a couple of hrs. THIS IS A GROSS MISCONDUCT and a MISCARRIAGE OF JUSTICE.


 If this is the case and the judge has committing gross misconduct and miscarriage of justice, then I'm sure Tommy won't take this on the chin and get his legal team involved??


----------



## Falc76 (Sep 28, 2014)

Imy79 said:


> No need for me to give my head a shake.
> 
> I'm sure we can debate this civilised.
> 
> ...


 Again missing my point. Regardless of the ifs buts and maybes my point was the speed in which he was "processed".

Ive been in court a few times in fact I'm in court in August as a defendant this time thankfully but this has taken 18months to come to court and this is a GBH trial not a charge of exposing peados.

ONE LAST TIME HOW CAN HE BE ARRESTED JUDGED SENTENCED AND LOCKED UP IN THE SPACE OF A FEW HOURS!!!!!


----------



## Varg (May 17, 2010)

Falc76 said:


> Its not contempt if your talking about what's already out in the public domain ffs did you read the post in its entirety? What he said was and is freely available to view.


 Where did you qualify with your law degree? :lol:


----------



## Imy79 (Oct 19, 2007)

Varg said:


> Clearly you are the one who condones these child rape gangs, since you are in favour of actions which will likely lead to the collapse of the case and the defendants walking free.


 I think either for or against, we shouldn't get personal, I know Real did the same earlier.

No one in their right mind will condone these child rape gangs. Less not stoop that low, one thing we can all agree on with not condoning these gangs


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Varg said:


> Clearly you are the one who condones these child rape gangs, since you are in favour of actions which will likely lead to the collapse of the case and the defendants walking free.


 Utter rubbish


----------



## Imy79 (Oct 19, 2007)

Falc76 said:


> Again missing my point. Regardless of the ifs buts and maybes my point was the speed in which he was "processed".
> 
> Ive been in court a few times in fact I'm in court in August as a defendant this time thankfully but this has taken 18months to come to court and this is a GBH trial not a charge of exposing peados.
> 
> ONE LAST TIME HOW CAN HE BE ARRESTED JUDGED SENTENCED AND LOCKED UP IN THE SPACE OF A FEW HOURS!!!!!


 Like I mentioned to Real, if that is the case, surely its injustice and breaking fo the law by the Judge's side, then he is liable and has a case against them???

We are talking of law and courts, I just find it hard to believe the judge will make a rash decision like this and not complying with the law.


----------



## Falc76 (Sep 28, 2014)

Imy79 said:


> If this is the case and the judge has committing gross misconduct and miscarriage of justice, then I'm sure Tommy won't take this on the chin and get his legal team involved??


 Find the recording watch it you clearly see the judge flanked by officers then all of a sudden Tommy's bundled into a van by 7 of the constabularies finest.

Surprise surprise he's judged by said judge that was looking down upon him.


----------



## Kazza61 (Jun 14, 2008)

Falc76 said:


> Find the recording watch it you clearly see the judge flanked by officers then all of a sudden Tommy's bundled into a van by 7 of the constabularies finest.
> 
> Surprise surprise he's judged by said judge that was looking down upon him.


 He pleaded guilty!


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Officer Sgt 358 was the female stood next to the judge at the window


----------



## Imy79 (Oct 19, 2007)

Falc76 said:


> Find the recording watch it you clearly see the judge flanked by officers then all of a sudden Tommy's bundled into a van by 7 of the constabularies finest.
> 
> Surprise surprise he's judged by said judge that was looking down upon him.


 I'm not talking of videos, what is happening in them etc. They won;t produce anything factual.

I am talking of breaking of law in the country, so if that's the case Tommy has been sentenced incorrectly and the law has not been followed? If that's the case I can see a serious case against those involved. Why did his lawyers plead guilty and not challenge the verdict?. Might still be the case though, for an appeal etc.


----------



## Imy79 (Oct 19, 2007)

Kazza61 said:


> He pleaded guilty!


 Exactly my point...


----------



## Varg (May 17, 2010)

Imy79 said:


> I think either for or against, we shouldn't get personal, I know Real did the same earlier.
> 
> No one in their right mind will condone these child rape gangs. Less not stoop that low, one thing we can all agree on with not condoning these gangs


 You're right.

It's important that these animals get jailed. So it's important that they get found guilty.

Unlike the third world countries these guys originate from, we have a law system. It might not be perfect, but if we follow it, and these guys are guilty, they will be put away and we'll all be allowed to talk about it.

It would be gutting if these guys got away because the trial was unfairly influenced, or some legal procedure wasn't followed. This does happen, so we have to make sure it doesn't in this case.

I don't know much about Tommy, clearly he has his fans and his enemies. But in this case, he shouldn't mess with it.

Whether 13 months is too much or not, I don't know. Newspapers have been fined millions (but no one imprisoned as far as I know) for causing the collapse of trials.


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Kazza61 said:


> He pleaded guilty!


 Probably advised to do so by the duty numpty solicitor.


----------



## Falc76 (Sep 28, 2014)

Varg said:


> Where did you qualify with your law degree? :lol:


 Read my comments bell end I've said im no lawyer only saying what I've heard and believe to be true to be in contempt you have to be in court if this is wrong it's wrong I don't have the time to verify everything I read and hear nor do I give a f**k.


----------



## Kazza61 (Jun 14, 2008)

The-Real-Deal said:


> Probably advised to do so by the duty numpty solicitor.


 You think Tommy so weak minded that he would please guilty even if he thought he was innocent?


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Kazza61 said:


> You think Tommy so weak minded that he would please guilty even if he thought he was innocent?


 Are you so weak minded you believe he pleaded guilty!


----------



## Falc76 (Sep 28, 2014)

248 comments f**k yeah :blowme:


----------



## Kazza61 (Jun 14, 2008)

The-Real-Deal said:


> Are you so weak minded you believe he pleaded guilty!


 Man we are really getting surreal now! Maybe he said not guilty but the state used a white noise lazer beam to drown out the word 'not'?? Time for your meds.


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

Imy79 said:


> No need for me to give my head a shake.
> 
> I'm sure we can debate this civilised.
> 
> ...


 But arrested, processed and jailed within hours? Does that not sound strange or alarming? 3 hours isn't even enough time to get your brief to the station for interview never mind the entire process


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Kazza61 said:


> Man we are really getting surreal now! Maybe he said not guilty but the state used a white noise lazer beam to drown out the word 'not'?? Time for your meds.


----------



## unclezillion (Sep 17, 2017)

The-Real-Deal said:


> The judge in charge of the grooming rape gang case saw tommy out of a window and instructed the female officer stood next to him to arrest Tommy. It's that simple. They had no charge so came up with a charge of breach of the peace. He (Tommy) was then brought straight to the same judge and sentenced with contempt and imprisoned for 13 months. The judge was a witness, a judge, a jury and prosecution. This was all done within the space of a couple of hrs. THIS IS A GROSS MISCONDUCT and a MISCARRIAGE OF JUSTICE.


 nope! a miscarriage of justice would be if the guilty walked free because a fascist moron interfered in due process, after all nobody has ever been charged with a crime they did not commit have they? go and disobey the judge when a court case is ongoing and see how long you stay out of jail


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

Crazy video


----------



## unclezillion (Sep 17, 2017)

Oioi said:


> Crazy video


 and complete bullshit. if i was in the UK i'd get myself a fascist or two if they march: for sure :axe:


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

unclezillion said:


> and complete bullshit. if i was in the UK i'd get myself a fascist or two if they march: for sure :axe:


 Again I didn't ask nor address you gangsta. Shhhhhh


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

unclezillion said:


> nope! a miscarriage of justice would be if the guilty walked free because a fascist moron interfered in due process, after all nobody has ever been charged with a crime they did not commit have they? go and disobey the judge when a court case is ongoing and see how long you stay out of jail


 Here is the picture of the judge with officer 358 at the court window before Tommy was arrested.

















Is it within a judges jurisdiction to instruct police officers to arrest a reporter doing his job outside of court property/jurisdiction and on public land, for him to instructing a false claim of breach of the peace which was quite evident through the video footage that there was no such breach in order to bring the reporter before him in his court. He then continue to be judge jury and executioner, passing sentence without a fair and just hearing of 13 months imprisonment.


----------



## boutye911 (Feb 10, 2013)

unclezillion said:


> and complete bullshit. if i was in the UK i'd get myself a fascist or two if they march: for sure :axe:


----------



## Kazza61 (Jun 14, 2008)

The-Real-Deal said:


> ........ then continue to be judge jury and executioner.....


 Christ, I didn't hear about that bit. If he was executed then yes, I'd have to agree it's all gone a bit too far!


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

unclezillion said:


> and complete bullshit. if i was in the UK i'd get myself a fascist or two if they march: for sure :axe:


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Kazza61 said:


> Christ, I didn't hear about that bit. If he was executed then yes, I'd have to agree it's all gone a bit too far!


 A right cunny funt ain't ya ...The reality is they have put him in harm's way.


----------



## Kazza61 (Jun 14, 2008)

The-Real-Deal said:


> A right cunny funt ain't ya ...The reality is they have put him in harm's way.


 He put himself in harm's way. Whatever I think of him, he is not unintelligent and he knew very well what he was doing and the full implications.


----------



## Falc76 (Sep 28, 2014)

unclezillion said:


> and complete bullshit. if i was in the UK i'd get myself a fascist or two if they march: for sure :axe:


 You are 100% a cock


----------



## unclezillion (Sep 17, 2017)

Falc76 said:


> You are 100% a cock


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

I think Tommy knew he was probably pushing his luck, he was on a suspended sentence and knew the police/mainstream media were out to get him so there would always be a chance he could be banged up again.

Personally i don't think the guy is as bad as the media paints him to be, yes he's had a tarnished past with the EDL that essentially turned in to something he didn't want it to be so he left. I don't believe he is a racist, he's just very much against the whole ideology of Islam which is all he talks about, and i don't agree with it either and that also doesn't make me a racist.


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

unclezillion said:


>


 I'll put you inside the stock pot

Make chicken stock with you


----------



## Kazza61 (Jun 14, 2008)

One comfort for Tommy is that he'll now be able to interview those fellas unhindered.


----------



## Denied (Sep 25, 2008)

Why are people arguing over this, 2 options

1 - Pedos get convicted and the press is then allowed to report on the case.

Option 2, tommy reports on the case, case gets thrown out, pedo's walk free.

Why is everyone so intent on making sure the pedo's go free, so tommy nobinson can report on this case a couple of weeks early?


----------



## Tomahawk (Dec 24, 2014)

trey1 said:


> which 1 are u?


 The daughter looks kinda hot, do you have any more cartoons of her?


----------



## trey1 (Aug 10, 2015)

Tomahawk said:


> The daughter looks kinda hot, do you have any more cartoons of her?


 She aint homeless m8, not ur type


----------



## Tomahawk (Dec 24, 2014)

trey1 said:


> She aint homeless m8, not ur type


 I can leave her in a shed for a few days until she is ripe


----------



## trey1 (Aug 10, 2015)

Tomahawk said:


> I can leave her in a shed for a few days until she is ripe


 what happens when shes ripe? get the boyos round n give her some multi culture?


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

Tomahawk said:


> I can leave her in a shed for a few days until she is ripe


 Expensive job tho have to chuck her a atleast a Henry of crack and keep the bottles of cider flowing + rollies for the real authentic homelesness experience, better off just walking round a city centre finding one already clucking.


----------



## trey1 (Aug 10, 2015)

Matt6210 said:


> Expensive job tho have to chuck her a atleast a Henry of crack and keep the bottles of cider flowing + rollies for the real authentic homelesness experience, better off just walking round a city centre finding one already clucking.


 he already done that m8 then paid her to send nudes lol


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

trey1 said:


> he already done that m8 then paid her to send nudes lol


 f**k paying her just weigh her in after.


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

And rob her dog lol


----------



## Tomahawk (Dec 24, 2014)

trey1 said:


> what happens when shes ripe? get the boyos round n give her some multi culture?


 That's racist.



Matt6210 said:


> Expensive job tho have to chuck her a atleast a Henry of crack and keep the bottles of cider flowing + rollies for the real authentic homelesness experience, better off just walking round a city centre finding one already clucking.


 You seem to know a lot about this...


----------



## Tomahawk (Dec 24, 2014)

trey1 said:


> he already done that m8 then paid her to send nudes lol


 I'm a generous man, what can I say. I put many young girls through uni..


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

Tomahawk said:


> I'm a generous man, what can I say. I put many young girls through uni..


 f**k putting them threw uni.... they will respect you more if you put them threw a shop window.


----------



## Tomahawk (Dec 24, 2014)

Matt6210 said:


> f**k putting them threw uni.... they will respect you more if you put them threw a shop window.


 Ok, thanks for the tip. I'll try that.


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

Tomahawk said:


> Ok, thanks for the tip. I'll try that.


 Plus if you put them threw uni your getting them off the street.... no good.


----------



## trey1 (Aug 10, 2015)

Tomahawk said:


> That's racist.
> 
> You seem to know a lot about this...


 Whats racist?


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

trey1 said:


> Whats racist?


 Would be racist if you only started lobbing one ethnic group threw windows you have to be open minded and aslong as there addicted to crack, homeless and willing to sleep with you there good to go.


----------



## Tomahawk (Dec 24, 2014)

Matt6210 said:


> Would be racist if you only started lobbing one ethnic group threw windows you have to be open minded and aslong as there addicted to crack, homeless and willing to sleep with you there good to go.


 This.

Thanks for your wisdom, gentlemen. UKM truly does have all the answers.


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

Tomahawk said:


> This.
> 
> Thanks for your wisdom, gentlemen. UKM truly does have all the answers.


 Anytime bud it's nice talking to like minded individuals.


----------



## trey1 (Aug 10, 2015)

Tomahawk said:


> This.
> 
> Thanks for your wisdom, gentlemen. UKM truly does have all the answers.


 Nobody said owt racist here

u did tho say that a cartoon child was hot lol that u @Disclosure


----------



## Falc76 (Sep 28, 2014)

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/index.php?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https://www.facebook.com/thetommyrobinson/posts/1264785226990862

Thoughts?


----------



## InAndOut (Dec 3, 2015)

Falc76 said:


> https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/index.php?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https://www.facebook.com/thetommyrobinson/posts/1264785226990862
> 
> Thoughts?


 Someone get that man a fu**ing beer.

Couldn't disagree with any of it. Pretty much ties in with what I said early on in the thread, and what most people here with any common sense has been saying.

Nice to hear someone on a big national radio station speak the truth.


----------



## Tonk007 (Jan 1, 2012)

Falc76 said:


> https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/index.php?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https://www.facebook.com/thetommyrobinson/posts/1264785226990862
> 
> Thoughts?


 Dont agree with what he's saying, why should the Authorities be worried about being called racist ? Anyone who commits a crime should be punished accordingly, no one is above the law.

all pedos/rapist should be hung zero tolerance, only people to blame in these cases are the authorities

who are clearly not doing their job.


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Tonk007 said:


> Dont agree with what he's saying, why should the Authorities be worried about being called racist ? Anyone who commits a crime should be punished accordingly, no one is above the law.
> 
> all pedos/rapist should be hung zero tolerance, only people to blame in these cases are the authorities
> 
> who are clearly not doing their job.


 Tell that to all the thieves and phedos of Westminster :rolleye11:


----------



## InAndOut (Dec 3, 2015)

Tonk007 said:


> Dont agree with what he's saying, why should the Authorities be worried about being called racist ? Anyone who commits a crime should be punished accordingly, no one is above the law.
> 
> all pedos/rapist should be hung zero tolerance, only people to blame in these cases are the authorities
> 
> who are clearly not doing their job.


 He's saying they *should *come forward, you've got it wrong again, unsurprisingly.


----------

